# What Are We Eating For 2014 ..



## Steve

Thought I would start a new thread for the new year..

For New Years Eve, I am going to make an Italian supper..

Veal sausages (the inside) with wedged red onions, garlic, julienne red pepper, mushrooms in a red wine sauce and poured over a bed of pasta (linguini)...

A fresh salad with my own dressing on the side..

A strawberry S/F jello mould served with berries and heavy cream..

Pot of brewed decaf.....


----------



## Warrigal

We're having a curry because I don't like the colour of the steak.
Tomorrow, with a bit of luck, we'll have leftover curry.

:eeew:


----------



## rkunsaw

Fur new years day we will have the traditional new years meal for this part of the country:

peas, hog jowl, greens and cornbread. A poor man's feast fit for a king.Will serve with onions and hot peppers. 

Before and after new years while watching football games I've stocked up with cheeses, crackers and little smokies.( bite size sausages) Also plenty of pickled cucumbers,beets and okra from our garden.


----------



## That Guy

Once again, my words...


----------



## Old Hipster

Tonight it's pepperoni, olive, onion, mushroom pizza. Pizza is one of the Foods of the Gods, I'm sure of it.


----------



## rkunsaw

> Tonight it's pepperoni, olive, onion, mushroom pizza. Pizza is one of the Foods of the Gods, I'm sure of it.



I was 19 years old and in the USAF when I tasted my first pizza. I had no idea what I was getting but I've loved pizza ever since.

This was at a place called Sussy's in Oklahoma City. One of those narrow front downtown buildings back in the days when cities had downtowns.

I had been out of the Air Force for a couple of years before my hometown finally got a pizza hut. I was one of their first customers.


----------



## Old Hipster

rkunsaw said:


> I was 19 years old and in the USAF when I tasted my first pizza. I had no idea what I was getting but I've loved pizza ever since.
> 
> This was at a place called Sussy's in Oklahoma City. One of those narrow front downtown buildings back in the days when cities had downtowns.
> 
> I had been out of the Air Force for a couple of years before my hometown finally got a pizza hut. I was one of their first customers.


My first memories of pizza were those Chef Boyardee pizza's in a box. Mom would roll the dough out, put it on a cookie sheet and then put the stuff on it. I can only imagine how awful it would be now!

There was a Shakey's Pizza place in a near-by town that would would go to once in a blue moon when I was a teenager.


----------



## Steve

With the extreme cold we are having, I am looking at a meatloaf for tomorrow (Thursday) supper.. Comfort food !!!

I have all kinds of veggies but I think I will be making a broccoli salad which should last a few days..


----------



## rkunsaw

We still have peas,hog jowl and cornbread. We ate all the kale. I think I saw a jar of turnip greens in the pantry.

Last night i had a fruit mixture of apple, mandrin orange,banana and grapes to snack on.


----------



## Pappy

Last night, Wednesday, we had chicken breast which had simmered in a mild salsa sauce all afternoon, whole kernel corn and a baked potato. For dessert, coconut macaroons with a chocolate coating.


----------



## TICA

Old Hipster said:


> My first memories of pizza were those Chef Boyardee pizza's in a box. Mom would roll the dough out, put it on a cookie sheet and then put the stuff on it. I can only imagine how awful it would be now!
> 
> There was a Shakey's Pizza place in a near-by town that would would go to once in a blue moon when I was a teenager.



Boy did that bring back memories.  It was a real treat for us to have the pizza in a box by the "Chef".     I don't think they even sell them anymore.    Seeing as my car is giving me grief and I was planning on getting groceries today, I might just have to order a pizza for dinner.


----------



## Steve

Boy was that meatloaf ever appreciated in this cold snap.. 

For tonight, I again will cook inside.. With the temp at -38c and a windchill of -51c, inside is looking good..

Chicken thighs B/S in a honey garlic sauce..
Brown rice..
salad..
Pot of fresh brewed decaf..


----------



## Diwundrin

Well toast for breakfast now. Just baked a little loaf at 2am.  Left it to prove and forgot all about it.. aaagh. 
Oh well it's done now and so am I.:sleeping:


----------



## rkunsaw

I had a sausage patty an egg and some grits for breakfast


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Saturday) I am looking at a slow cooker stew..
I have just over one pound of cubed stewing beef that I will sear in a fry pan first to brown and then put in the slow cooker with some wine, stock, and worchester sauce as the liquid.. chopped garlic ..
On low for about 6 hours..
I will chop up some carrots, celery, mini spuds, mushrooms, onions, frozen peas, herbs and spices, and add them into the pot for about 2 hours before serving..

Voila !!!!  A stew for this snowy, cold day......
Served with a mamaliga and one has a ................. perfect meal ........


----------



## rkunsaw

I just finished a bowl of shredded wheat and a banana. Don't know what's in store for the rest of the day. (there is some peas and jowl still in the fridge.)


----------



## Steve

Today is a food shopping day.. We go food shopping only once a week which is usually Friday or Saturday but the awsome snow storm delayed us till Sunday this week.....

For tonight, I took out of the freezer a package of chicken drumsticks which I will BBQ..
Temperature is a warm -15c which means "outside cooking"....

A salad to go with it.. (the veggies) 
Some couscous as well.. (the starch)

Breakfast will be an omelette for Princess and some french toast for me..
Lunch.. Something for Princess and nothing for me...


----------



## rkunsaw

WE usually go two or more weeks between shopping trips. With the weather we have coming I might delay a few extra days. As long as we don't run out of coffee we'll be fine.


----------



## Steve

I know exactly what you mean.. We don't have a grocery store in our village so we must go about 30 kms to the larger town to grocery shop.. 
I make a list and follow it pretty close.. If we run out or if it isn't on the list, we will do without !!!

Coffee I stalk up on and won't go without especially for our Tassimo coffee machine...


----------



## Steve

For tonight, Princess has asked me to make another meatloaf.. That is how delicious it was !!!! ... Truly a big surprise how much we loved it ....
Minced turkey (one pound) with a box of turkey stove top stuffing, one egg, one cup of liquid, (stock)... Mix all together and place in a loaf pan in the oven at 375 till the top is done and the sides pull away from the pan (about 45 minutes) .......

I will try to make a cold broccoli salad but if I don't, 
steamed broccoli with sesame seeds......

Breakfast;... Omelette with one slice of 12 grain toast....
Lunch;... Nothing for me but something for Princess..


----------



## rkunsaw

I like meatloaf. I make mine with ground beef or ground beef & pork sausage. I use old fashioned oats as the filler. A couple of eggs, chopped onions and a few spices.


----------



## Steve

Yes, meatloaf is comfort food..
There are just about as many different ways as there are ways to make a burger..

I have tried several different ways and have found this one to be a good one....
Not to say I don't use different methods....


----------



## rkunsaw

I haven't tried this but I saw it on facebook. I think from Martha Stewart. Make a meatloaf as usual, divide it into a muffin pan and make mini meatloaves. Eat one and freeze the rest. Whenever you want another just thaw one out and heat it in the microwave.

I always put eggs in meatloaf but not boiled ones.It seems you'd get a lot of egg in some slices and little or none in others.


----------



## Anne

We love hard boiled eggs in meatloaf, and often make it that way.  It adds a different taste and does make good sandwiches, too!!


----------



## Steve

I have often made my meatloaf in muffin tins.. They become individule sizes and it gives the opportunity to top the muffin with different toppings such as ketchup, bread crumbs, or whatever one likes...
One small problem is they cook much faster than in a loaf pan, so watch them before they burn.. Also, make sure you use a "non stick" muffin tray or the meat will break up as you try to get them out..

The idea is great and it presents very well on a plate..


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Wednesday) I am looking at a stir fry in the wok..
I took out of the freezer one large chicken breast that I will cube and marinate..
Onions, garlic, broccoli, cauliflower, mushrooms, and carrots will go into the stir fry..
For liquid, it will be a bit of chicken stock, some white wine, and some VH garlic sauce (the marinate)..
This will be served with some brown rice.......

A yonanas for dessert using bananas and raspberries....

Breakfast;... scrambled eggs on sourdough toast..

Lunch;... Grilled cheese for Princess and nothing for me..


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday's meals:

breakfast...nothing
lunch........nothing
supper......nothing

With the weather being so cold I haven't been out getting any exercise. Instead I've been stuck in the house doing what I do best....eating.

So I need to lose about 12 pounds and I decided to jump start that by a day of fasting.

This morning for breakfast I had one egg and one piece of whole grain 100% whole wheat toast


----------



## Steve

rk..
Are you sure that is the way to go to lose weight ????
In my opinion, starving isn't the answer..


----------



## rkunsaw

I think one day of fasting is a great way to start. I'm not starving. When I got hungry I'd fill up with a cup of herb tea or coffee.

 Eating small amounts more often is better than two or three regular meals. Of course I need to start walking again too.


----------



## Steve

Glad to hear you are not starving yourself completely....
Just like our vechicles need gas to run, we also need fuel to keep on living....


----------



## Vivjen

The latest diet in the UK is the 5:2 diet. 5 days of eating normally, 2 days of 500 calories. What I was wondering was; could those 2 days of 500 calories consist of red wine only?


----------



## Jillaroo

_You might have to try it for some time Vivjen just to make sure it will suit you_


----------



## dbeyat45

Vivjen said:


> The latest diet in the UK is the 5:2 diet. 5 days of eating normally, 2 days of 500 calories. What I was wondering was; could those 2 days of 500 calories consist of red wine only?



Sure you haven't mis-spelled your forum name?  Should it be _*Vin*_jen?


----------



## rkunsaw

Dang, that reminds me, I'm completely out of wine. We're in a dry county so I can't get it at the grocery. But not to fear there are 4 wineries within 15 miles of my house. Roads are slick today though so I;ll  just have coffee and tea. I do have some Irish cream I can put in the coffee.:lol:


----------



## rkunsaw

For those who don't like real cheese there may be a shortage of artificial cheese.

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/cheesy-shortage-kraft-velveeta-running-low-21451803


----------



## dbeyat45

rkunsaw said:


> Dang, that reminds me, I'm completely out of wine. We're in a dry county so I can't get it at the grocery. But not to fear there are 4 wineries within 15 miles of my house. Roads are slick today though so I;ll  just have coffee and tea. I do have some Irish cream I can put in the coffee.:lol:



Only 15 miles !!  I would walk that far for my daily fix .... I think.


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Friday) I made a tuna casserole.. I put in it all kinds of veggies as well as tuna and some elbows and cheese.... 
It turned out pretty good.....

Breakfast was an omelette with some pumpernickel toast..


----------



## Ozarkgal

Pork roast slow cooked in home made BBQ sauce, cole slaw and broccoli rice casserole.  Cut the roast in half before cooking and made pork carnitas with the other half.  Dinner for tomorrow is cooked, just add tortillas, home made salsa, lettuce and tomatoes.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I am early i know but as it is named 2014  i can get away with it, i am having Roast Pork Leg with lots of crackle apple stuffing and roast vegs topped off with gravy yummo_


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Saturday) I took out of the freezer a 450g package (one pound) of minced chicken..

*BURGERS ON THE BBQ FOR SUPPER !!!!!!!

*The wether has improved a bit so I will take advantage of outdoor cooking..
I don't have any buns so I will use the pumpernickel bread instead.. Tasts better anyway..

I have a lovely cauliflower and thickly sliced red onions that I will put on the BBQ as well..
A salad as well..

A  S/F jello mould (strawberry) with yonanas fruit (strawberries) in the middle for dessert..

Cup of fresh brewed decaf (or Latte) from our "Tassimo" machine...


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight, I made chicken drumsticks on the BBQ.. 
It might be snowing but it isn't windy or very cold.. Only -18c which is acceptable..

Steamed broccoli with a butter garlic sauce..


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Friday) was chicken breasts with the skin & bone on baked in the oven in a sauce..
Steamed sliced carrots with caraway seeds..
Steamed mini potatoes with butter and parsley flakes..


----------



## Steve

Yesterday we went food shopping..
Chicken was on special.. I think I went a bit crazy !!!
I bought :
24 chicken breasts B/S to be frozen in packages of 2.. About 6-7 ozs each breast ..
24 breasts with the skin and bone in to be frozen in packages of 2 .. Almost a pound each..
4 packages of drumsticks (10 per package) to be frozen in packages of 4 ..
8 packages of minced chicken packaged in 450g ...

They had legs but they didn't look good.. They looked like pigeon legs.. Way too small ...


----------



## Falcon

They include the thighs.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

In 2014 this granny is going to a more plant-based diet, not for save-the-animals reasons, but for a granny reason. According to an ultrasound on my carotid arties two weeks ago, while I'm not at death's door, I'm darned close to it unless I change my ways. Boo and hiss. No more red meat. That's fine. I can live without red meat (literally!). And no more BACON or ham. EVER. No bacon? No ham? And nothing fried. 

From 20g of fat/day down to 10 or less; from 200 mg cholesterol/day to 100 or less. 

Lucky for me that I really like veggies and fruits. I even tried soy milk this week, and it's good! Good in coffee and good on cereal. And DS has me convinced that juicing is a grand idea. Even with spinach in it, the juicer makes some odd-sounding combinations of fruits and veggies taste good.

What I'm going to cheat on is butter and cheese. Not a lot of butter, just a pat a day, and not a lot of cheese, but life without manicotti or enchiladas? Sorry, Doc, but those just can't go! I'll learn to cope without bacon


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Saturday) was chicken thighs with the skin & bone in seared in a skillet and then cooked over a low heat in a white wine sauce..

Brown rice made with stock instead of water..
Steamed cauliflower with a garlicky cheese sauce over it..
Pot of decaf coffee..

It was delicious.. Chicken was very tender and tasty......


----------



## Anne

GeorgiaXplant said:


> In 2014 this granny is going to a more plant-based diet, not for save-the-animals reasons, but for a granny reason. According to an ultrasound on my carotid arties two weeks ago, while I'm not at death's door, I'm darned close to it unless I change my ways. Boo and hiss. No more red meat. That's fine. I can live without red meat (literally!). And no more BACON or ham. EVER. No bacon? No ham? And nothing fried.
> 
> From 20g of fat/day down to 10 or less; from 200 mg cholesterol/day to 100 or less.
> 
> Lucky for me that I really like veggies and fruits. I even tried soy milk this week, and it's good! Good in coffee and good on cereal. And DS has me convinced that juicing is a grand idea. Even with spinach in it, the juicer makes some odd-sounding combinations of fruits and veggies taste good.
> 
> What I'm going to cheat on is butter and cheese. Not a lot of butter, just a pat a day, and not a lot of cheese, but life without manicotti or enchiladas? Sorry, Doc, but those just can't go! I'll learn to cope without bacon



Same here, GeorgiaXPlant; but the dr didn't say a word about diet, just that I'd smoked all those years.  I am taking the green juice stuff, and eating somewhat healthier for a start.
I would really miss meat on occasion, but can do with more veggies and fruits, and I guess less butter, too; darn.    I adore bacon, but we rarely have that anymore cuz of the price, so I know I can live without it, too.  We've cut back on red meat and pork, just that it's more expensive now.

ETA:  Steve, that meal sounds just yummy!!!


----------



## rkunsaw

I disagree about fat and fried foods being the problem, but to each his own.For many years now we have gone back to real foods. We eat butter, whole milk, all kinds of meat,sugar, honey, and foods fried in oil or lard.

What we have excluded from our diet (as much as possible) is margarine ( oleo), crisco, artificial sweeteners, any processed food that says "fat free", "low fat", etc. We rarely drink sodas but when we do it will never be diet sodas. 

We do  try to eat smaller amounts more often. We also try to eat a well balanced diet with a wide variety of fruits vegetables and meats. We have done a much better job of keeping our weight under control by eating real food rather than man made chemicals.


----------



## Anne

rkunsaw, I am in agreement about eating 'real' foods vs. chemical-laden foods.  We don't eat margerine or skim milk or any artificial sweeteners. I don't think meats are a huge problem; just what the animals are fed, etc.  Lack of exercise is a major problem too, with so many people.


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I made a tuna casserole as we were out shopping and I had nothing taken out in advance..
Just happens that I can whip up a tuna casserole pretty fast and we both loved it seeing how cold it was outside..
The thermometer in my truck read a balmy -33c while we were driving and that was during the daytime..


----------



## rkunsaw

That sounds good Steve. I like tuna casserole and haven't had one in a long time. We always have a few cans of tuna in the pantry plus some noodles and elbow macaroni.I'll have to see what else I can find.


Yesterday we had a salad with too many vegetables to name plus a boiled egg and some blue cheese on top. I used some of my favorite store bought salad dressing.........Green Goddess.


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm making that tuna casserole today. It's only 10:30 but I'm already getting hungry.Oh,no wonder, I didn't eat breakfast.


----------



## Ozarkgal

I made Chinese Orange Chicken with fried rice last night..It turned out wonderful.  I'm getting good at this Chinese food cooking thing.  Love it, but no good Chinese restaurants here, so I have to do it myself.  Got a bit carried away on the Sriracha sauce, but not too bad, we like spicy anyway.

One thing I still miss about Portland was all the wonderful Chinese restaurants they had.


----------



## Vivjen

I went to a Chinese restaurant last Friday; one of the best around. It was great!
So tonight I am going to concoct something with tuna and rice..


----------



## Ina

Hi Vivien,
Let us know what you come up with. Every time I try, I end up with tuna casserole.


----------



## Vivjen

I often do tuna, rice, peas, and a hard-boiled egg; quick and easy, especially for one!


----------



## Ozarkgal

I'm envious Viv..I haven't been to a good Chinese restaurant since I left Portland in 1985.  The south isn't known for Chinese food.  Now if you want BBQ and fried chicken, come on down..LOL

Sounds like Steve started something with his Tuna Casserole...love a good tuna salad sandwich or fresh tuna steaks, but not so much in a casserole.


----------



## Vivjen

I went to a restaurant in Boston once; seared tuna with a bottle of cold red wine.....different but beautiful.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Oooo, that sounds wonderful...I like my wine chilled, red or white.  Can't do the really dry red ones, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Vivjen

It was, allegedly, a red wine specially designed to be chilled; beautiful!


----------



## Katybug

Please save the dry red unchilled for me....:cheers1:


----------



## Steve

Last night (Thursday) I made a stir fry in the wok..
Chicken breast cut up into bite size cubes and marinated in a (VH) honey garlic sauce for hours..
Garlic, onions, red & yellow sweet peppers julienned, broccoli and celery were the veggies..
Chicken stock as a sauce with a bit more VH added..

It was delicious and Princess loved it so much she actually finished it all..... No leftovers !!!


----------



## Vivjen

Sounds delicious Steve....pity no leftovers, you can't send them on then!


----------



## Steve

How about the next time I make that, you come over ....


----------



## Vivjen

May be heading your way soon, be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## Steve

Welcome, Very welcome ....
Just let me know so I can cook for you something very special...

Always welcome .....


----------



## Vivjen

Thanks!

May be coming to Toronto in the near future; but may go to NZ instead!


----------



## Steve

We live about a good 7 or 8 hour drive north of Toronto..

My wife is from Dunedin New Zealand ...


----------



## rkunsaw

Mmmmm I'm anxious for mealtime already. Brooke's going to make enchiladas today. Yesterday I bought some overpriced avocados so we can have some guacamole with them. I also bought some cheese stuffed jalapenos. Gonna be a good Mexican meal today.

Yummy

Ozark Gal, I'm not a so fist u cated world traveler so I can't compare too many places but the best Chinese food I ever had is at a small place called Hong Kong Chinese Restaurant in Fort Smith Arkansas.I ate there a lot when I lived there. It is not a buffet type place like most of them are. You order from the menu.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Mmmm, Mmmmm RK what time is dinner?  I'll bring a cold six pack of Corona and the limes..drool!

Steve, you've mentioned that garlic sauce a couple of times...is it an old secret family recipe or can you share it?

No idea at this point what for dinner around here tonight.  Going to make a trip to the big city when it warms up a bit, so whatever it is will be a quickie, that is of course unless we make that detour to RK's place.layful:


----------



## rkunsaw

> Mmmm, Mmmmm RK what time is dinner?  I'll bring a cold six pack of Corona and the limes..drool!



You're welcome for dinner OG, but we don't like beer. How about some buttermilk instead?


----------



## Ozarkgal

Buttermilk is good, I like buttermilk


----------



## Katybug

I'm going all out...bought a couple $$avocados$$ (and it's going to get worse)...mixing it with lots of sweet onion, 1/2 can Ro-tel tomatoes, lemon juice, and some refrig garlic.  Dig in with the lil dippers and I'm a happy camper...  Well, it's Friday so need to throw in a couple glasses of red wine.  I worked all day, had a salad/with grilled ckn for lunch,  so that's the best I can do and good enough for me.


----------



## Ina

Mmmmmmmmm Yummmmmmmmm


----------



## Ina

I'm fixings creamy cheese & leek soup, with ham sandwiches.


----------



## Falcon

I'll stick to butter.  Somebody once told me that oleo was only one atom away from plastic.


----------



## Katybug

Every dr I've ever spoken with about it....stick to butter.  Margarine is not a good thing.


----------



## Vivjen

Katybug said:


> Every dr I've ever spoken with about it....stick to butter.  Margarine is not a good thing.




We have butter, light butter and even lighter butter, do you?


----------



## Steve

For tonight, I am making a concoction in the slow cooker.. 
I bought some shoulder steak that I will sear first and then cube it and put it in the cooker with some minced garlic, white wine, stock, and a good dash of worcester sauce, on high for about 6 to 7 hours ...
At the 4 hour mark, I will add some veggies such as wedged onions, sliced carrots, mini potatoes cut in half, celery, and some frozen peas as well as some herbs and spices.......

Comfort food for a wintery day.......


----------



## Vivjen

Oh Steve, can you move nearer, please?!


----------



## Steve

Ozarkgal...

The garlic sauce or honey garlic sauce I use is a commercial one bought in stores and is made by VH which is a Chineese sauce..

I have made my own several times but the bought one is so simple and just as good as the homemade one..


*PS*..... NO SECRET !!!!!


----------



## Steve

Vivjen..

Nearer to where ????


----------



## Vivjen

To me!
however, you have encouraged me to make casseroles again, I hadn't made one for ages, and it was lovely!
going to try apple and cinnamon bread soon;the apple cake I made recently fell to bits!
tasted ok though.


----------



## Steve

What I love about casseroles is they are a one dish meal..
In most cases, they have the veggie, protein, and starch all in one..
Although I make them often, they are NEVER the same as the last one.. Always something different to put in them...

Leftovers often taste better reheated....


----------



## Vivjen

Steve said:


> What I love about casseroles is they are a one dish meal..
> In most cases, they have the veggie, protein, and starch all in one..
> Although I make them often, they are NEVER the same as the last one.. Always something different to put in them...
> 
> Leftovers often taste better reheated....



I so agree, I make enough for two or three days, and it just gets better!
forget about pavlovas in the microwave; the originators (?) have said no!


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Saturday) I made a slow cooker stew with a ton of veggies.. 
It was delicious and I have a bit leftover for another meal...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tonight we had Santola King Crab Legs with hot butter and cocktail sauce, French bread and Foster's beer on the side.  We bought extra crab legs when they were on sale, have one more meal of them in the freezer.


----------



## rkunsaw

Brooke's in the kitchen pounding some chicken breasts right now. I don't know what she plans to have with them.


----------



## Steve

Last night for supper I made a meatloaf.. Comfort food..
450g of minced chicken, one egg, 1/2 cup of chopped mushrooms, 1/2 a yellow onion finely chopped, one very good dash of ketchup, some grated mozz. cheese, one cup of stock, and one box of "stove top stuffing"
Baked in a loaf pan at 375 till the sides pull away and the top starts to brown..

Veggies: Steamed veggies all together in the steamer at the same time..
Red pepper chunks, mushrooms, broccoli, red onion wedged, and celery..
Steamed for just a few minuites to keep them crispy ......


Princess isn't the greatest veggie eater, but she finished all the veggies this time.....


----------



## Vivjen

Fab..


----------



## Steve

For tonight, I am totally bewildered as what to make..

I have in the freezer a package of frozen (white) fish of some sort ??
Salmon fillets..
Marinated salmon cubes..
Minced turkey..
Minced chicken..
Chicken drumsticks..
Chicken legs..
Chicken thighs both B/S and skin & bone in..
Chicken breasts B/S..
Veal sausages..
Shoulder steak for a stew..
Moose meat..

And I have NO idea what to make for supper tonight.. As if I have nothing in the house ....


What if I take the white fish, (thaw of course) put in the food processor with an egg, dill, spices, and some bread crumbs.. Make into patties and fry in a skillet .. That could be done very easily and it will be a good main dish..
I could make a sauce using mayo, hot sauce, and ketchup as a dipping sauce....


----------



## Vivjen

Sounds good.....or you could make it into a fish pie; fish, hard- boiled egg, a sauce, topped with breadcrumbs.


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Thursday) I made chicken thighs B/S in a sweet and sour sauce in the skillet.. 
I cooked them slowly to absorb the taste of the sweet & sour..

Steamed broccoli and steamed mini spuds, smashed down, with EVOO sprinkled on them with some thyme and S&P and under the broiler till browned..


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Saturday) I made a wok supper.. I diced up a chicken breast, marinated it in a white wine sauce with some garlic, honey, ginger, and hot sauce.....

Into the wok with some garlic, wedged red onions, broccoli, mushrooms, celery, and orange sweet pepper...
The liquid was white wine...

It turned out to be sooooo good we ate the whole thing !!!!


----------



## drifter

Last night I had a peanut butter sandwich. Today at lunch a barbecue sandwich. Tonight I fast.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Sounds great Steve, I love anything stir fried in a wok.

Drifter, are you on a diet.  It doesn't sound like much nutrition for a growing boy!


----------



## Vivjen

I have made another large casserole today....remember our weather!
beef, onions and mushrooms as a base, with added peas beans, broccoli, carrots and a little red pepper.

It smells good, being slow-cooked at the moment..


----------



## Steve

Viv..
What time did you say you wanted us over for supper ?????  LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze

Barbequed St. Louis style pork ribs and succotash tonight.


----------



## Vivjen

Steve said:


> Viv..
> What time did you say you wanted us over for supper ?????  LOL



Just wanted to show that I can, and do, cook.....occasionally!


----------



## Steve

Viv.. I NEVER had any doubts about your cooking..

We (Princess and I) have started a sort of a "low carb" diet just to take off a few pounds before they get out of hand..
As she is a diabetic so she can't go on induction, but just eliminating some carbs daily should do it...
For example, if we eliminate flour, rice, sugar, and potatoes, that should give us a good start while NOT harming her diabetes.. We are keeping a very close eye on her numbers, but so far, everything is normal.....

I will be posting what we are eating as I go along....


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper, I have NO idea as yet..

Most likely chicken of some sort and probably a breast pounded and seared in a skillet and baked for a while in a sauce of some sort..

Salads, salads, and more salads are the veggie.....


----------



## Vivjen

It is not really salad weather here..and if this flooding continues, I worry about veggies and salads this summer; more imported tasteless tomatoes :sigh:


----------



## Jillaroo

_ Well i bought half a roasted chicken and had some in a sandwich with avocado, onion & mayo, it was delicious_


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Wednesday) was exactly as I said except the sauce was worchester sauce and I used only the skillet..

Salad, salad, and more salad ....................


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday I had some leftover stewed tomatoes and green beans, added squash , onions and sweet peppers garlic and rosemary. Then put n some shrimp and some vegetable rotini. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## rkunsaw

Today a sirloin steak, mashed sweet potato, salad and tea. Wasabi on the steak. My sinuses should be clear for a week. :lol:


----------



## DorothyinOz

I made this for dinner again last night with corn and mashed potatoes.   http://www.cheap-bastid-cooks.com/savory-homemade-salisbury-steak/The husband loves it.  This is the best Salisbury steak I've ever had.  Kind of a pain to make, but delicious.


----------



## Steve

Chicken breasts with the bone & skin baked in the oven in white wine..

Steamed (bit of both) cauliflower and broccoli..


Breakfast was scrambled eggs with fresh parsley..


----------



## SeaBreeze

We just had a big salad for dinner, made with organic baby spinach, fresh red peppers, grape tomatoes, sweet onions, chives, cucumbers, celery, broccoli and croutons (of course).


----------



## rkunsaw

Ham and eggs over medium for breakfast. Probably a salad later. I'm going to get some mini marshmallows next trip to the store. I hear a sweet potato pie calling my name.


----------



## Steve

Chicken B/S thighs cooked in a worchester & wine sauce over a low heat....

A salad with a ton of veggies...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Shrimp salad sandwiches on French rolls. (shrimp, mayo, fresh chives, celery, seasonings)


----------



## Casper

_*Because we've had such hot weather for a few days all we've eaten is salad sandwiches...... 
For a change? today we had....

Boneless leg ham with mixed salad and mayo, followed by strawberries and cream.....:yes:

Finishing up with a little dark chocolate.....:chocolate:*_


----------



## Jillaroo

_That sounds pretty good to me Casper_  :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ina

I cook a lot, I just don't eat much of it. Does anyone use dehydrated veggies in their cooking? I use dehydrated red & green bell peppers, and leeks. Works great on soups. :chocolate:


----------



## Ina

I get mine from the San Francisco Herb Co. :cart:


----------



## Ina

Yes online, I find its cheaper than fresh. Here we pay up to $5. For two single leeks, and$1. For green peppers. :sobad:


----------



## Steve

Last night (Sunday) I made chicken burgers on the BBQ..
Princess simply loved them asking for 2nds..

Steamed turnip, mashed with an egg, herbs and spices (caraway) and some frozen peas, and baked in the oven as a loaf was the veggie..
Princess ate the whole thing !!!


Breakfast was an omelette..


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made chicken thighs with the skin & bone in..
In a skillet to sear and then in white wine to simmer for 45 mins.. Turned out exceptionally delicious..

Spinach bread made with spinach, eggs, cottage cheese herbs and spices, smeared on a cookie sheet thin and baked in the oven at 400f till done .....

Breakfast was a cheese omelette..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Shrimp sautéed in olive oil with crushed garlic and red pepper, served over whole wheat spaghetti.


----------



## rkunsaw

Today I'm cooking purple hull peas seasoned with bacon ends, beet greens, corn on the cob and corn bread. There will be onion slices and chopped jalapenos on the table.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oven-grilled salmon fillet, with Yukon gold potatoes, sliced, seasoned and sautéed in olive oil.


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I concocted up a "thrown together" casserole..
One pound of minced chicken
chopped onion & garlic
Brown in a pot and then add the minced till not pink.. 
Add some diced tomatoes with just a bit of juice..
Add any veggie you like.. I added mushrooms, red peppers, celery, broccoli and snow peas..Add herbs and spices & worchester sauce
Cook till done and most of the juice is gone..
Add grated cheese (mozzeralla) and mix into mixture and serve........


----------



## rkunsaw

I guess the closest you californicans might be familiar with would be blackeyed peas. Purple hulls are much better though. Some yankee types sometimes refer to them as southern peas, field peas, or even cow peas. Whatever you want to call them they are scrumptious.

I just had a sausage patty and an egg for breakfast. Looking forward to reruns of the peas, corn and greens later.


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper will be a stir fry in the wok..
Chicken breasts marinated in a honey-garlic sauce cut up into bite size pieces..
Onions, garlic, broccoli, snow peas, mushrooms, red pepper, and celery will be in the wok........
White wine as the liquid, but just a bit ......


----------



## Vivjen

Yes please...


----------



## Denise1952

I'm still eating M&M's since we bought a big sack for my sister and my night out at the casino.  My tummy doesn't feel that well either all of a sudden


----------



## Pappy

Pizza Hut delivery tonight. Had a Valentine special with a free chocolate chip cake with Hershey's dipping sauce. Geez, I'm getting hungry again.


----------



## Pappy

No, I haven't. We had a medium pan pizza with sausage. The cake was a freebie.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Smoked salmon (lox), with chive cream cheese on sesame bagels.


----------



## Steve

tonight (Friday) was simple and no fuss..
Chicken drumsticks on the BBQ//
Steamed broccoli


Breakfast was an omelette

Like I said, a plain and simple day....


----------



## Steve

Today (Saturday) I am looking at some comfort food...
MEATLOAF !!!
The recipe with mushrooms in it and some nutmeg with a topping...

I will make it in 4 smaller patties on a cookie sheet and bake them that way rather than in a loaf pan.. I only use minced chicken or turkey..

I have a ton of veggies in the fridge, so there won't be a problem steaming a mixture of veggies together.. Celery, gr pepper, zucchini, red onion, broccoli, and cauliflower, all together in the steamer at the same time........


----------



## Steve

Meatloaf was very good..
Leftovers for tomorrow ....


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Monday) was chicken breasts with the skin & bone in baked in the oven in white wine with herbs and spices..

A fresh green salad with all kinds of veggies was the veggie.. 
My own dressing..

Breakfast was an onion omelette..

Lunch: XXXXXXXXXXXX Nothing as usual !!!!!! 
I don't eat lunch ......


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oven grilled chicken breasts with tomato, sweet onion and mayo on toasted Crustini rolls.


----------



## rkunsaw

A one skillet dish is the order of the day.  Polish sausage, okra, onions, yellow squash, and maybe potatoes. A few jalapeno peppers too.


----------



## Steve

I love those one dish meals like casseroles...


----------



## Steve

Today is food shopping day..
I am looking at buying loads of veggies as I have plenty of chicken in the freezer.. All kinds ....

I will come back and post what is for supper.....


----------



## Steve

I think the next folks that went vegetable shopping after me will find the selection much less....
I think I bought half of the veggies in the supermarket........

Tonight (Thursday) for supper, I better start using up some of those lovely veggies..
How about a stir fry with chicken breast, cubed and marinated..
Needless to say, a ton of fresh veggies as well........


----------



## rkunsaw

A simple but delicious meal is in the plans for today:

Pinto beans and cornbread. Enough of yesterday's skillet meal is left for a side dish.


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> A simple but delicious meal is in the plans for today:
> 
> Pinto beans and cornbread. Enough of yesterday's skillet meal is left for a side dish.




One of my favorite meals, RK, and I trust you're going to chop some onions on those beans.  YUM!


----------



## rkunsaw

Katybug said:


> One of my favorite meals, RK, and I trust you're going to chop some onions on those beans.  YUM!



Yessire, onions and some jalapenos too.


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> Yessire, onions and some jalapenos too.



I love jalapenos, but they don't love me, not even a smidge.  Just one of my sacrifices of age.  Enjoy your meal, know you will!


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Friday) was a large chicken breast pounded thin and in the skillet to brown..
Steamed carrots and broccoli was the veggie..

Supper tonight was plain and simple and fast as we had somewhere to go....


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Saturday) I am making a stew in the slow cooker..
I have a flank steak that I will sear in the skillet with spices and then cube it and into the slow cooker it goes with some white wine.. On high for several hours (about 6 hours) and then I will add the veggies and herbs.....


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Monday) I made chicken thighs B/S in the skillet in a dry garlic sauce..

Veggies: Turnip casserole with frozen green peas..

Breakfast: omelette with fresh parsley.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lox and bagels tonight with chive cream cheese.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tonight it's a big salad, with organic baby spinach, sweet onions, red peppers, cucumbers, celery, broccoli, tomatoes and croutons.


----------



## Ina

No dressing Sea?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Definiely Ina, I have to feed my fat cells with lots of dressing, won't eat salads without it.  I usually buy Ranch, but lately I've been making my own to avoid all the unnecessary and unhealthy ingredients in store bought dressings.

I mix mayonnaise, red wine vinegar, dried chives, parsley, onions, italian seasonings, black pepper...and chill.  I've had some melding since yesterday.  Hubby just likes to use Kraft Spicy Catalina, and he also adds some Balsamic Vinegar to his salads.


----------



## Ina

Sea, I could have written the same word. My hubby is a balsamic vinegar person too. I'm going mix your dressing up tonight also. We must have gone to the same cooking school. :rofl:


----------



## Ina

I love homemade avacoda dressing, It doesn't last  long, unless you add a littl lemon
 Juice.


----------



## Ina

I've heard of veggie sausage, but I can't imagine what is would taste like. And Phil, I don't want to hear anything gross.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ina said:


> Sea, I could have written the same word. My hubby is a balsamic vinegar person too. I'm going mix your dressing up tonight also. We must have gone to the same cooking school. :rofl:



I try to be the head scholar in that cooking school Ina, LOL!!   I looove avocados too, I bet that salad dressing is tasty, not worried about avocado fat or calories CeeCee, it's ALL good for you!  I like making homemade Guacamole for homemade Nachos....yeah, that's what I"M talkin' about!  :woohoo:

The MANY benefits of Avocados...http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/01/17/avocado-benefits.aspx


----------



## Vivjen

Bother calories! Avos are lovely, and have many health benefits.....but I am off to yoga; no time to look them up!


----------



## Pappy

In the year and a half I lived in CA, I never tried an avocado. Everyone kept telling me to try one but never did. Artichokes were popular also. Still haven't tried either one yet.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pappy said:


> In the year and a half I lived in CA, I never tried an avocado. Everyone kept telling me to try one but never did. Artichokes were popular also. Still haven't tried either one yet.



Pappy, I just cut an avocado in half lengthwise, remove the pit (and you can plant it), sprinkle with sea salt and eat with a teaspoon...easy and good. Fresh artichoke hearts are very good, of course I dip them in hot butter....but you can buy jars of artichoke hearts either in water or olive oil, that are very good too.  I prefer the ones in olive oil, usually buy them at Costco.


----------



## Pappy

I promise I will try them soon. Someone gave us a avocado pit and we put it in a little water and the darn thing grew quite large.


----------



## Vivjen

But I think our shrimp are your tiny shrimp.....


----------



## rkunsaw

I like shrimp

Today though, I made a meatloaf with green beans and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Farmtex

I like avocados, usually have two or three around the kitchen. They are great just as a snack..cut one in half and eat it (at least a portion) with a spoon. They are also good for oral first aid when the jalapeño turns out hotter than you expected.


----------



## Steve

Supper last night (Saturday) was chicken burgers on the BBQ..
Using minced chicken, I made my own burgers and they were soooo good we ate the whole pound of meat...

A green salad with a ton of veggies was on the table..


----------



## Vivjen

Down to elder son's today, for a full roast dinner....lamb I believe . Yummy!


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday we had fried chicken thighs, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn on the cob, and homemade biscuits. Plenty left for today except we ate all the biscuits with some jelly last night.


----------



## Steve

Last night (Thursday) I made a stir fry in the wok...
Chicken breast cut up into bite size cubes and marinated in a honey garlic sauce..
Onions, garlic, broccoli, mushrooms, snow peas, zucchini, and orange pepper was the veggies....

It turned out soooo good that we ate the whole thing...  No leftovers to reheat....


Breakfast was an omelette with cilantro..

Lunch:  WHY ????? Absolutely NO reason to eat lunch !!!!


----------



## Pappy

Last night, stuffed meatloaf and a veggie mixture. Three Oreos double stuff for dessert.:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Last night we had red southern king crab legs, with French bread, butter and cocktail sauce.  Tonight was take out pizza from a really good pizzeria by us.


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Saturday) was a chicken breast pounded thin, cut in 2, herbs and spices sprinkled on top and in the skillet it goes.....

Cauliflower steamed and then smashed with sour cream, fresh parsley and pepper...

S/F jello with heavy cream..

Breakfast was a cheese and parsley omelette....


----------



## Steve

Last night (Sunday) I made a meatloaf using minced chicken..
This time I didn't follow a recipe but made it from whatever I had in the fridge adding herbs and spices..
It turned out so good we ate the whole thing !!!!


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight was chicken thighs B/S in the skillet in a honey garlic sauce..

Stewed tomatoes with a ton of veggies in them was the veggie..

Breakfast: omelette with cheese and chives..
Lunch: C'mon.. you know we don't eat lunch !!!!


----------



## Steve

Last night was chicken drumsticks on the BBQ..
I marinated them in a dry rub first..

Steamed cauliflower with fresh parsley..


----------



## rkunsaw

Today's meal is going to be all vegetables. Mashed sweet potatoes, Swiss chard, yellow squash, and I saw a recipe for baked okra I'm  gonna try. Oh, and corn on the cob too. Just half an ear.


----------



## Steve

I want to make a stew in the slow cooker, but my stewing meat is frozen solid, so it will most likely be for tomorrow (Saturday)..

As far as today goes, I have absolutely NO idea what to make for supper..
I have all kinds of chicken in the freezer but that won't help me much..

Perhaps chicken breasts with the skin & bone in and baked in the oven in white wine with herbs and spices........
That will thaw in time for supper if I put them in front of the furnace blower..


Last night (Thursday) I made a stir fry in the wok using chicken breast cut up in cubes, marinated, and a ton (garlic, onion, celery, zucchini, mushrooms, broccoli, orange pepper, and snow peas) of fresh veggies..
It was sooo good that we have NO leftovers..


----------



## Steve

I took the stewing meat out of the freezer and it is good to go for tomorrow..
I will sear the meat first and then slow cooker with some white wine for several hours..
I will add the veggies and herbs & spices with about 2 hours to go before serving....


----------



## rkunsaw

I took a corned beef out of the freezer. We'll have corned beef and cabbage Monday. Don't know yet about today and tomorrow.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I bought a 5 pound corned beef that was on sale for $1.97 LB., but won't be making it for St. Patty's Day, some other time when we're in the mood.  Love corned beef and cabbage Rkunskaw!

Night before last was Santola King Crab Legs, last night veggie burgers on wheat buns.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I have a piece of corned beef cooking, Gerello which is the muscle on the back of the leg, it looks like a whole fillet and is beautiful, not an ounce of fat and is so tender, i will have mashed potato, peas and white sauce with it_


----------



## Steve

Sunday night supper was chicken thighs bone & skin on seared in a skillet and then cooked slowly in white wine with herbs and spices.. 
SIMPLY delicious !!!

Steamed turnip with caraway seeds, mashed with an egg, grated cheese and a grated carrot, baked in the oven in a loaf pan..
SIMPLY delicious !!!


Breakfast was an omelette with caramelized onions..


----------



## rkunsaw

Wow, SB, I would stock my freezer at that price. Here the tip is $2.98 and the flat is $3.48.

But we're having one today. Corned beef, cabbage, onions, carrots, and potatoes.


----------



## Vivjen

Today; we had chicken with a sauce of pineapple, chile, lime juice, and other secret ingredients....cooked in a skillet...delicious!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mmmm, sounds good Jilly!  Rkunsaw, that price was for a tip piece, there were many nice ones to choose from.  Hope you enjoyed your St. Patty's Day corned beef, I know you made it really good!  That chicken sounds good Vivjen, you have my curiosity up with those secret ingredients! 

Tonight we had large shrimp sautéed in olive oil with crushed garlic and red pepper, served over whole wheat spaghetti.


----------



## Steve

Last night (Monday) was chicken burgers on the BBQ..
I made them excellent this time by putting in some spices in the mince..

Steamed cauliflower with fresh parsley..


Today is food shopping day instead of Wednesday as they are forecasting a whopper of a storm..
Snow.... FReezing rain... Ice pellets... and whatever else they will throw at us along with high winds...


----------



## Vivjen

I didn't see the secret ingredients go in Steve!
friday night we had duck legs marinaded in something...with a fresh plum sauce...it was divine!

Your weather is still appalling; I hope that spring has sprung here; it will reach you eventually, I am sure.


----------



## Steve

Viv...
Yeah when ??? It is still in full winter up here.. Spring is in a few days but that is only in theory..
Generally we can get snow up to the middle of April and even then sometimes later than that.....


I don't have any "secret" ingredents.. Herbs and spices is all I use..


----------



## Steve

Still debating for supper tonight..

So far, I still have NO IDEA !!!!


----------



## Steve

I ended up using the wok..
Chicken breast cubed and marinated in a honey-garlic sauce for 4 hours..
Garlic, onions, mushrooms, red pepper, broccoli, and cubed zucchini was the veggies....

Breakfast: omelette with caramelized onion, & mushroom.....


----------



## Steve

Last night (Saturday) we had homemade chicken burgers on the BBQ..

Turnip & veggie casserole in the oven was the veggie..


----------



## Vivjen

Having been with the grandchildren; I have had fish and chips from the chip shop; a posh pizza with extra ham topping; then I cooked them sausages.
back to normal food today, though what I don't know!


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Sunday) I made chicken breasts baked in the oven, covered in a mayo-lemon sauce with herbs & spices..
It tasted similar to the KFC chicken but not crispy..

Steamed broccoli with sesame seeds..

Breakfast: omelette with onions....


----------



## rkunsaw

We each had a can of sardines along with some cheese and crackers. Didn't have to cook a thing.


----------



## Steve

rkunsaw.. 
Aren't you lucky you can get away with it..
Here, a meal is a meal !!! (unfortunately)......


For supper tonight, I still have NO idea what to cook, as yet !!!
It will be something "chicken" for sure....
It will be early, simple, and fast as I have a council meeting.....

I am thinking of B/S chicken thighs in a honey-garlic sauce in the skillet and then in the oven..

Some sort of steamed veggie..


----------



## Steve

Those thighs turned out just fine..

Tonight (Tuesday) I will take a large chicken breast and pound it thin.. Bread it in herbs and spices and then into the pre-heated skillet it goes..
That will serve 2 nicely...

Steamed cauliflower, smashed with sour cream, spices and fresh parsley.....


Breakfast: cheese omelette with chives..


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm going to have sausage & eggs for breakfast, maybe some grits and toast too. I have a dentist appointment at 10 am so don't know if I'll be eating anything the rest of the day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rkunsaw, we sometimes have a can of skinless/boneless sardines for dinner too.  With it we'll have crackers, artichoke hearts, cheese, or whatever's around the house.

Steve, you make a lot of nice chicken dishes for yourself and your wife.  Do you just buy pieces of chicken from the supermarket, and freeze them?  We usually just buy boneless/skinless chicken breasts and oven-grill them.

Good luck at the dentist Larry, I hate going there, but drag myself there at least once a year for a cleaning.  :brush:  Last night we had homemade refried bean burritos, smothered in cheddar cheese and green chili sauce.  Tonight will be over-grilled salmon fillet with Yukon gold potatoes.


----------



## Steve

Seabreeze:
I buy chicken when it goes on special.. I buy pieces in big quantities, repack them in freezer bags and freeze them in portions for 2...

Chicken breasts both boneless skinless and skin & bone in..
Chicken thighs both boneless skinless and skin & bone in..
Drumsticks..
Legs..
Minced chicken and minced Turkey..


----------



## Steve

Tonight I tried something completely new.. I tried to invent a new recipe and it came out sooo good that Princess told me it was a keeper..

Chicken thighs skin & bone in seared in a skillet with spices till golden ...
Place in a baking pan with a base of sliced onions, thighs over the onions and covered with a can of mushroom soup.. Add some liquid (I added white wine)
Bake @ 375f for about 40 minutes.. Add to the top some diced celery, pepper, and mushrooms.. Bake for another 15 minutes and serve....

Steamed broccoli was the veggie..


First time I make this meal and it was very good and tasty...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds very tasty Steve!   Usually if we have to freeze things, we use our vacuum packer.  It removes all the air from the package, and acts like an air tight freezer bag.  Food lasts much longer with no chance of freezer burn, etc.

Tonight we had pork carnitas in tortilla wraps.


----------



## rkunsaw

Lasagna,  with sweet potato cake for dessert.


----------



## Steve

For tonight, in this *HUGE* snow storm we are having, I am looking at some "comfort" food..
A cheeseburger pie which is a sort of different type of meatloaf...
Minced, veggies, cheese in a casserole form............


----------



## Steve

Today (Friday) will be food shopping day..

Even though it is still snowing like anything, I MUST do some food shopping in the town 30 kms away...
Running low on veggies ...


----------



## Mirabilis

I travel to the Port of Miami tomorrow to buy fish for the week.  They have great prices for all their fresh catch.


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made B/S chicken thighs in a honey garlic sauce..

Steamed cauliflower and red onions...

Breakfast: omelette with chives and grated cheese..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds great Mirabilis, nothing like fresh fish!  Tonight we had a big salad with organic baby spinach, sweet onions, red peppers, cucumbers, celery, tomatoes, broccoli, croutons.  I had homemade salad dressing with mayo, chives, parsley, pepper, Italian seasoning, dried onion and wine vinegar...hubby had Catalina dressing, and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Steve

The shopping day on Friday was (to say the least) interesting..
They had chicken on BIG special and I bought soooo much, my freezer is filled to capacity with:
Thighs skin & bone in
B/S thighs
B/S breasts (large ones)
Breasts skin & bone in
Drumsticks
Legs
Minced in 450g packages

All have been packaged in zip lock freezer bags, dated, in portions for 2....
Those large breasts are one per bag......
They were all in larger trays that is why it was cheap.. Quantity buying .......


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Saturday) was a stir fry in the wok..
Chicken breast cut into cubes and marinated in a honey-garlic sauce for a few hours..
Onions, garlic, broccoli, mushrooms, red pepper, zucchini, and snow peas were the veggies I added.....
NO LEFTOVERS !!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

That sounds good Steve!  I agree, buying in bulk and freezing is a good way to save money, and there's always something on hand at home to prepare.  Tonight we had Santola King Crab legs with hot butter, cocktail sauce, and French bread.


----------



## Steve

Obviously for tomorrow supper, it will be (of course) CHICKEN of some sort..

Perhaps I will open up the freezer door and take the package that is on the extreme right front, regardless what it is......
It will be chicken of some sort, (for sure) and I can work and create something around that....


----------



## Steve

The package of chicken turned out to be drumsticks.. 
It was the closest to the right and in front..

I will BBQ them outside..

I also am steaming a small turnip that I will smash, add butter, 2 eggs, caraway seeds, scraped carrot, and some frozen peas.. I will put the mixture in a loaf pan and bake it @ 375 till the top is golden..   Voila...... the veggie to go with my BBQ drums....


----------



## Steve

Last night, I used a package of minced chicken and I made a casserole with a ton of veggies...
It was OK but nothing fantastic.. Perhaps a bit more spices and HERBS would've made the dish more flavourful..
Mind you, we ate it and finished it all.................


For tonight (Tuesday), again I have NO idea what to make..

I was thinking of some cod I bought last week to make a change from chicken....
A piece of fish would be kind of nice..


----------



## Steve

The fish was OK but I find that fish doesn't fill you up as much as meat (chicken) does for the same quantity.. It takes a BIG piece of fish to satisfy your hunger....

I made the cauliflower thing that looks and tastes like mashed potatoes, with sour cream....


For tonight (Wednesday) I am thinking of thighs skin & bone in seared in a skillet and then cooked in wine on low.. We seem to like that way of cooking thighs and it is very tasty..


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Saturday) I am looking at making chicken burgers on the BBQ..
One pound (450g) of minced chicken thawed and I will add some spices and herbs and make 4 nice patties...

A salad will go nicely with that...

Breakfast: omelette with herbs and caramelized onions


----------



## rkunsaw

Pinto beans are soaking for todays meal. Ham, slaw and cornbread too. Some onion and hot peppers. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Steve

I took out 2 large chicken breasts B/S...
What to do with them is another challenge..

I can make one into a lovely stir fry for tonight and keep the other for tomorrow night.. Pound it thin, bread it, and fry it in the skillet....

Actually I will do the opposite and have the stir fry tomorrow....


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Wednesday) I took out of the freezer a 450g package of minced chicken that will end up being a meatloaf for supper....
As far as veggies goes, how about the steamed cauliflower, smashed, and sour cream and herbs added.. Looks and tastes like mashed spuds, except better and healthier.........

Breakfast: omelette with some grated cheese and some chives...

Lunch: Must you ask ???????????


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Friday) was a lovely piece of fish cooked to perfection with herbs in the skillet..
Steamed broccoli with sesame seeds and garlic butter..


----------



## Raven

Supper for us will be scalloped potatoes, ham, and broccoli.
Tea and a homemade oatmeal cookie.


----------



## Steve

Food shopping day, today......
I will see what I can pick-up for supper as well...


----------



## Steve

For tomorrow, it will be a stew in the slow cooker..
I have some stewing meat that I will sear first and then cook in white wine for several hours and than add a ton of veggies....

That should be for 2 days......

Breakfast: omelette with green onions..


----------



## Steve

TONIGHT ????
Absolutely NO idea what to have... 
Everything is frozen in the freezer and I have nothing out for supper tonight...

Obviously I have to make something...  My freezer is full of all kinds of chicken as well as other meats and fish.......

Any suggestions ??????????


----------



## SeaBreeze

Last night we had homemade hamburgers on Crustini rolls with sweet onion, tomato and mayo.  Tonight was Alaskan King Crab legs, with hot butter, cocktail sauce, French bread and Foster's beer.


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Thursday) I made chicken burgers on the BBQ..
I used some spices and herbs and it turned out pretty good as we ate the whole thing..

Steamed carrot sticks with broccoli..

Breakfast was an omelette with fresh parsley and cheese..
Lunch: As usual, nothing !!!!


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Friday) I am thinking of some chicken thighs skin & bone in seared in a skillet and then cooked for a while in white wine till the meat falls off the bone.....

A turnip casserole will go well with that.....
For dessert, diet jello and a pot of tea.....

Breakfast: Omelette of some sort


----------



## Steve

Today was food shopping day..
We came home with nothing out for supper, so I quickly made a piece of fish from frozen..
It was very good..
I made a sauce to go with it as a dip..

Steamed butternut squash with green onions on the side...

Breakfast was an omelette with mushrooms and chives...


----------



## Steve

Last night (Monday) I made a stir fry in the wok for supper.. I used B/S chicken thighs cut up into bite size pieces and marinated for several hours in a honey-garlic sauce..

I added garlic, onions, celery, mushrooms, orange pepper, zucchini and loads of broccoli to the sauce in the wok.............

WOW !!! What a great meal it turned out to be ...


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Tuesday) I made a meat loaf.... "Comfort food" ....

Steamed cauliflower and broccoli mix....


----------



## Steve

Last night (Wednesday) I took a large B/S chicken breast and pounded it thin, cut it in 2, breaded it, and then pan fried it in EVOO.......
Steamed cauliflower, smashed, added sour cream, butter, and herbs.....
Strawberry S/F jello in small moulds with a slice of frozen strawberry in each mould.. I made the jello with a bit of heavy cream which presents well when caught........

Breakfast: Omelette with cheese and onions..
Lunch: As usual, NOTHING  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve

For tonight, I am looking at chicken B/S thighs in the skillet with a sauce of some sort, perhaps some honey-garlic (VH)...
Turnip casserole baked in the oven...


----------



## Steve

Last night (Sunday) we had chicken breasts B/S in the skillet cooked in a honey-garlic sauce..

Steamed broccoli with sesame seeds and butter was the veggie..


----------



## Steve

For tonight, I took out of the freezer a 450g package of minced chicken that I will decide what to do with..
I can make a meatloaf....
I can make a thrown together casserole....
I can make meatballs ....
I can make a veggie casserole...
I can make burgers on the BBQ ....

Looks like I will be making burgers on the BBQ...  That will make 4 nice size burgers (no bun of course) adding herbs and spices and one egg to the mixture....

I have some broccoli and some cauliflower to use up...
How about steaming some together.. Making a sauce to go over them.. Perhaps a butter, garlic, dill sauce..


----------



## Steve

Today is food shopping day this week..
We haven't been in over a week and the ice box is looking a bit bare........


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Friday) I made a stir fry in the wok..
Chicken breast cut up into bite size pieces and marinated in a honey-garlic sauce for a few hours..
Garlic, onions, broccoli, zucchini, red pepper, mushrooms, and celery was the veggies all cooked in the marinating sauce..


----------



## Raven

I did the grocery shopping yesterday and brought home lots of vegetables,
carrots, potatoes, cauliflower, broccoli, spinach and asparagus. 
Also got chicken breasts, thin pork chops and fresh haddock; with these items on hand
I will come up with healthy meals.
I find fruit is expensive but got apples, bananas and seedless watermelon slices.


----------



## kcvet

whatever i can stuff in this


----------



## SeaBreeze

Looks like a couple of nice fat rib-eyes would fit pretty good in there Kc...or maybe a couple o' racks of St. Louis pork ribs!


----------



## kcvet

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks like a couple of nice fat rib-eyes would fit pretty good in there Kc...or maybe a couple o' racks of St. Louis pork ribs!



you got it SB!!!






up next a brisket. I cook year round. even on snowy winter days  :thumbsup1:


----------



## SeaBreeze

My husband does all of our barbequing too, on a charcoal grill, he's a great cook!  We have a porch, so we bbq in snow or rain, winter or summer.  Rib eyes and ribs are his specialty.  Sometimes we'll get a boneless Australian leg o' lamb from Costco, and he'll slice and BBQ that.  :happy:


----------



## kcvet

SeaBreeze said:


> My husband does all of our barbequing too, on a charcoal grill, he's a great cook!  We have a porch, so we bbq in snow or rain, winter or summer.  Rib eyes and ribs are his specialty.  Sometimes we'll get a boneless Australian leg o' lamb from Costco, and he'll slice and BBQ that.  :happy:



food prices are outta sight. wife told me the brisket was around 37 bucks. we passed. maybe if it goes on sale. i hope


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I made chicken breasts skin & bone in baked in the oven in wine ...

A fresh salad was the veggie...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds good Steve!  Tonight we had shrimp sautéed in olive oil, with red peppers, garlic, etc...served over whole wheat spaghetti.


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday I made pinto beans, seasoned with ham, cornbread, deep fried crappie, served with chopped onions, chopped peppers and homemade tartar sauce. Reruns in store for today. 
I need to find time to go fishing, our supply is running low.


----------



## Steve

Gee.......... I wish I can go fishing as I don't have any more fish that I caught left in the freezer..

The trouble with that is the lakes are still frozen with at least 18 inches of ice....
Ice-out won't be for a while, yet ...........


----------



## Steve

Absolutely NO idea what to do for supper tonight !!!!!


----------



## kcvet

Steve said:


> Absolutely NO idea what to do for supper tonight !!!!!



let's go fishin'


----------



## rkunsaw

We've got too many eggs. I'm thinkin' of making a custard pie today.


----------



## Steve

last night I made my own chicken burgers on the BBQ..
I used 450g of meat and they were sooo good we ate the whole thing.. That's 4 huge patties !!!!

A salad with tons of different veggies and my own dressing...

Breakfast was an omelette..
Lunch :: As usual, NOTHING !!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Night before last was rib eye steaks made on our charcoal barbeque, with Brussels sprouts.  Last night, Alaskan King Crab Legs with hot butter, cocktail sauce and French bread.  Tonight steak sandwiches from the leftovers, with sweet onions, tomatoes, mayo on French bread.


----------



## rkunsaw

The custard pie was good!

Today I made asparagus soup from a recipe Lily from England sent a couple of years ago.


----------



## Steve

Last night was chicken (one breast and 4 small thighs) baked in the oven in white wine and herbs..

A turnip casserole with veggies was the veggie..

Breakfast: omelette with chives and mozzeralla..
Lunch: NOTHING as usual....


----------



## Steve

For today (Wednesday) so far I have absolutely NO idea what to do....

Obviously we have to eat something, but what ????

I will figure it out later and post it next time....


----------



## rkunsaw

I pulled some pulled pork from the freezer. Will make potato salad and maybe baked beans to go with it.

We got our first ripe strawberrys from the garden yesterday. They sure were good!


----------



## rkunsaw

Rained all day yesterday so I made some vanilla wafers to go with our next strawberrys.

Leftover pulled pork, potato salad and baked beans today.


----------



## Steve

Yesterday (Thursday) for supper I made chicken burgers on the BBQ..
450g of minced chicken to which I added herbs and spices and made 4 whopper burgers..
Steamed carrots and peas with herbs and spices was the veggie..


----------



## kcvet

yesterday was wife's birthday so we went to olive garden


----------



## Steve

Please wish your wife a (belated) HAPPY BIRTHDAY..

Lucky to have an "Olive Garden" restaurant in your area..
Where we live, there isn't even a MacDonalds let alone a decent place to eat out ......

The best I can do is prepare a nice meal at home .....


----------



## kcvet

Steve said:


> Please wish your wife a (belated) HAPPY BIRTHDAY..
> 
> Lucky to have an "Olive Garden" restaurant in your area..
> Where we live, there isn't even a MacDonalds let alone a decent place to eat out ......
> 
> The best I can do is prepare a nice meal at home .....



nothing wrong with that. we usually eat out on special occasions. its really expensive. we already decided for my birthday we're eating at home from the grill out back.


----------



## kcvet

having dinner with the family tonite


----------



## Kaya

Looks fun, KC!! 

We are having spaghetti tonight.


----------



## kcvet

Kaya said:


> Looks fun, KC!!
> 
> We are having spaghetti tonight.



i think its Italian here??


----------



## SeaBreeze

Left over St. Louis ribs with succotash for us.


----------



## rkunsaw

Corned beef and cabbage today. With onions, carrots and some asparagus.

Maybe some Irish soda bread too.


----------



## Steve

Last night (Sunday) I made B/S chicken breast, pounded thin, added spices, and pan fried it for just a few minutes..

Steamed broccoli with mushrooms was the veggie..


----------



## Steve

Chicken breast (B/S) pounded thin and fried in the skillet.. Herbs and spices added first..

Steamed broccoli and baby carrots

Breakfast:: omelette with chives
Lunch: As usual, nothing


----------



## rkunsaw

We've been getting loads of strawberrys and asparagus. Having both often. There's nothing better than strawberrys, but, alas, they'll be gone soon. 

I usually have strawberrys with pie crust and whipped cream but this year I made some vanilla wafer which were just as good. When we ran out of those I bought some simply shortbread cookies from the store.


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made my turkey burgers on the BBQ using minced turkey..

Garden salad with many veggies..


Breakfast: omelette with green onions
Lunch:: As usual, nothing !!!


----------



## CPA-Kim

Steve said:


> Tonight I made my turkey burgers on the BBQ using minced turkey..
> 
> Garden salad with many veggies..
> 
> 
> Breakfast: omelette with green onions
> Lunch:: As usual, nothing !!!



I love turkey burgers on the grill!


----------



## kcvet

tonite home made taco's, refried beans and tater salad


----------



## Steve

Chicken breasts bone and skin on baked in the oven in white wine with spices...
Steamed broccoli with herbs and spices..

Breakfast: omelette
Lunch:: As usual, nothing...


----------



## rkunsaw

B/S chicken thighs coated with Italian bread crumbs and parmesan cheese baked in the oven.
Mandarin orange beets and green beans.

For  breakfast this morning I'm having a large patty od J.C. Potters sausage, 2 eggs, grits and toast.


----------



## kcvet

a full slab of carry out ribs w/beans, tater salad and fries






*​yum yum*


----------



## Steve

I made a stir fry in the wok for supper tonight..
B/S chicken breast cut up in bite size cubes and marinated in a honey-garlic sauce for a few hours and then added to a hot wok..
A ton of fresh veggies added and a bit more sauce..


----------



## rkunsaw

chicken livers and onions with crowder peas. followed by raspberry Greek yogurt.


----------



## Steve

Thursday ..... burgers on the BBQ
Friday ......... Chicken breast in the skillet in a sauce..
Saturday... Looks like a meatloaf supper ...


----------



## Steve

Thursday was chicken burgers on the BBQ for supper..

Friday was chicken drumsticks on the BBQ for supper...

Tonight (Saturday) will be a stir fry in the wok using B/S chicken breast cubed and marinated with a ton of veggies in a honey-garlic sauce.......


----------



## rkunsaw

Pork chops, beets with greens and asparagus.


----------



## Ina

Since today is all about the guys, I fixed Michael's favorites. Meatloaf with chopped leeks, red & green sweet pepper mixed in. macaroni & cheese, and broiled squash. Desert is carrot cake. HAPPY GUYS DAY to all of you.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Smothered crispy chili rellenos take out from a good Mexican restaurant.


----------



## Ina

Me? I am having shrimp Romen noodles with onions. I can't eat much else these days. Some times I have eggs with tortillas.


----------



## Steve

Sunday was chicken B/S breast pounded thin and fried in the skillet with spices..
A fresh salad...


----------



## RadishRose

Oatmeal

Black bean & tuna salad with celery, onion and capers

Burger on rye; broccoli


----------



## Ina

I just fixed Michael's favorite tapioca pudding. No instant stuff for him. But I love to cook. :kiss:


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## Steve

Chicken drumsticks marinated with a dry rub and on the BBQ..

Steamed broccoli with sesame seeds and garlic butter..


Breakfast: Omelette with chives
Lunch: As usual, NOTHING !!!


----------



## Steve

Chicken thighs bone & skin on seared in the skillet and then cooked slowly in white wine for almost another hour...

A fresh salad with all kinds of veggies....


Breakfast:: omelette with chives and mushrooms..
Lunch: NOTHING !!!!


----------



## rkunsaw

Ham
Mashed sweet potatoes with lots of butter
Harvard beets
A glass of milk


----------



## rkunsaw

Liver cheese and cheddar cheese sandwich on whole grain whole wheat bread. with some beet pickles on the side.


----------



## Steve

For tonight, I took 2 small B/S chicken breasts and pounded them just a bit to thin and even them out...
I put them in a skillet along with some VH garlic sauce and cooked them while the sauce thickens......
When I say super delicious, I really mean it !!!!!

Butternut squash steamed with a yellow onion and then smashed with a potato masher till smooth with some butter.. I then added about 1/2 cup of frozen peas that I heated up in a water and a small touch of white vinegar...

Breakfast was a 3 egg omelette with chives and grated mozzarella..
Lunch:: Need I say ?????   NOTHING .......


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Friday) I took out of the freezer a 450g package of minced turkey...

What to do with it, is another challenge...
I was thinking of a meatloaf which is always appreciated....


Breakfast will be an omelette with chopped onions and sliced mushrooms...
Lunch:: Don't ask because you know the answer........


----------



## Vivjen

Steve, out of curiosity, what time do you eat your two meals?

I also eat only twice a day; once between 11.30 and 2.00, and again between 6.00 and 7.30pm; depending upon how hungry I am, and what else I am doing.

You need not answer if you don't want to; just being nosy!


----------



## Steve

We usually don't get out of bed much before 11::00 or 11:30 am...
Till I get washed & dressed,, go downstairs, let the dog out, and make breakfast, it is almost 1:00pm or close to it....
We enjoy our breakfast mug of brewed coffee in the living room watching the news..

Supper is generally around the 7::00pm mark... I start cooking around 6::00 or so depending on what is for supper.. sometimes earlier and sometimes later....

Usually in the afternoon we will have a fancy coffee (Latte or Cappuccino) from my Tassimo machine along with each half an apple or a small piece of cheese (which we share with the dog), or a diet pop, but in most cases, nothing.. Water all day long of course .......
This depends on my wife's blood sugar and if it is low, which it is rarely low....

Bed time for us is rather late, or rather early in the morning.. Anywhere from 2:00am to 3:30am...


Why am I up at this hour????? Someone down the road is using a chainsaw and cutting down some trees and woke me up... My wife and dog are still asleep and I will go back in one moment....


----------



## Vivjen

With a good coffee I hope! Sounds great....


----------



## Steve

Today (Saturday) is food shopping day this week...

Not sure what will be for supper but I will definitely buy something...


----------



## Steve

Bought loads of B/S chicken breast on special.....

For tonight (Sunday) I will be making a stir fry in the wok using a chicken breast cut up into small bite size cubes and marinated in a honey garlic sauce for a few hours...

Loads of fresh veggies including garlic, onions, broccoli, snow peas, zucchini, mushrooms, and sweet red peppers.....

Breakfast: omelette with shallots
Lunch: As usual, NOTHING


----------



## rkunsaw

We had ribeye steak, mashed beets, and mixed greens ( kale and Swiss chard)  Did I mention we have lots of beets? :lol:


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Tuesday) was chicken breast skinless but with the bone in baked in the oven with spices and white wine...

Steamed broccoli....

Breakfast was an omelette with green onion ends..
Lunch: as usual !!!!!


----------



## Steve

Last night I made my chicken burgers on the BBQ..
Love those easy and fast meals that we both devour..

A simple salad as well.....

Boy, did I ever get away easy last night... Plain and simple but delicious...


----------



## RadishRose

Steak, sauteed yellow squash & eggplant with olive oil, onions, garlic and tomatoes


----------



## Mollie

Tonight my meal will be a slice of gammon, with some pineapple. Mashed potatoes and runner beans.


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Saturday) I made chicken thighs skin & bone in seared in the skillet and then cooked in white wine for almost an hour on low to make them very tender...

Turnip casserole with other veggies...


----------



## rkunsaw

Deep fried catfish, pinto beans, cole slaw, cornbread, and a glass of buttermilk.  Then finished the rest of the blackberry cobbler.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8202


----------



## rkunsaw

Meatloaf today.  With potatoes, onions, and carrots from our garden.


----------



## Steve

HEY !!!!!

I'm getting some *Moose meat*...... 
Someone local has way too much and is bringing over some ass't meat from his last hunt.....


----------



## RadishRose

Last night with friends-

breaded chicken cutlets
risotto with artichoke hearts & gorgonzola cheese
zucchini with tomatoes and onions


----------



## Steve

I was given some MOOSE meat yesterday...  About 10 pounds in various forms..

Deer steaks to come....


----------



## Steve

Last night (Thursday) I put on the BBQ some chicken drums marinated in a dry rub..

A fresh salad all from our veggie garden was delicious...
Lettuce, green onion, spinach, zucchini, and yellow sweet peppers......


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Friday) I am making a stir fry in the wok..
Chicken breast cubed and marinated in a honey-garlic sauce..
Sliced onions, chopped garlic, broccoli florets, zucchini, red peppers, and mushrooms will be added to the chicken and sauce.. If I need some liquid, white wine will be added....


Breakfast: omelette with fresh green onions from our garden....
Lunch:; As usual, nothing....


----------



## rkunsaw

We had breakfast for lunch, Sausage patties, eggs and toast.


----------



## charry

Im gonna have scampi, salad, and rice, then fresh fruit salad,with maybe a few glasses of rose.....how healthy is that ah lol !!!


----------



## Vivjen

Might well have the same tonight, Charry, only mine will be red!...(with maybe the odd chip/French fry..)


----------



## charry

Im a merlot girl vivjen.....but with scampi and fish i prefer rose.......enjoy your meal...


----------



## Vivjen

I only drink red.....I have raised a merlot to you....


----------



## rkunsaw

I almost never drink wine with meals. I have a small glass of red muscadine most evenings.


----------



## Vivjen

That is because you are a good person, Rkunsaw!

Tonight.....salmon fillet; new potatoes, and salad.....again!


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Saturday) I am making a MOOSE meat stew in the slow cooker..
I will sear the meat first and then add it to the slow cooker with some white wine and some worchester sauce..
Veggies will go in later on which are mushrooms, carrots, onions, garlic and some ???? not sure what....


----------



## Steve

That stew that I made turned out simply delicious..

Actually we both pigged out on a wonderful meal.......

A slice of seedless watermelon for dessert....


----------



## Steve

What better for supper on a rainy day than chicken burgers on the BBQ..
Also a fresh green salad from our garden...


Breakfast:: omelette with green onions from our garden
Lunch:: As usual ....... NOTHING !!!!!!!!


----------



## Vivjen

I have never eaten moose, Steve; can you compare it to anything?


----------



## rkunsaw

Getting lots of tomatoes. I'm thinking a bacon and tomato sandwich for lunch. 5 or 6 slices of bacon, covered with thick slices of tomatoes on toasted 100% whole grain bread, spread with mayo. Wish we had some avocados.


----------



## Steve

Vivjen:
The only way I can explain how MOOSE meat tastes is to say it tastes like MOOSE..
Very different from any other meat I can think of... Flavourful to say the least...
Remember that a moose eats only vegetation.. No other animal !!!!


----------



## Steve

Took out of the freezer 2 chicken breasts with the bone in...
I will bake them in wine in the oven with herbs and spices....

A turnip casserole will go nicely with it.....


Breakfast:: Omelette with fresh chives from our garden..
Lunch: NOTHING !!!


----------



## rkunsaw

> Remember that a moose eats only vegetation.. No other animal !!!!



Same is true of cattle, deer, elk, antelope, and sheep.

Not so of chickens, turkey and fish.


----------



## Steve

Actually about the taste of different meats are::::::

Moose tastes like moose...
Bear tastes like bear...
Beef tastes like beef.....
Deer tastes like deer...
Beaver tastes like beaver...
Veal tastes like veal...
Chicken tastes like chicken...

All have their own distinctive taste..
All have a different way of cooking the meat.....


----------



## d0ug

rkunsaw said:


> Same is true of cattle, deer, elk, antelope, and sheep.
> 
> Not so of chickens, turkey and fish.



  If you really like to be precise those animals that have four stomachs like a cow. Their digestion in the first and second stomachs are done by enzymes but in the third stomach a micro animal does the digesting and in the fourth stomach it is all done by micro animals and the cow lives off what comes from the fourth stomach. So the question is he really a vegetarian or carnivore. The leaf cutter ants cut leaves for food but the only eat the fungus made from the leaves.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today we're having Prosciutto, Havarti, onion, Dijon mustard and mayo sandwiches on Croissant rolls.  Yesterday was veggie burgers (Morningstar Grillers Prime), with tomato, onion, mayo on whole wheat buns.  Day before was snow crab legs, wheat French bread, cocktail sauce, hot butter.


----------



## Steve

Last night (Thursday) I made for supper a special salad..
BBQ chicken breast (B/S) then in a BBQ sauce and then sliced over a large bowl of:
Fresh lettuce from the garden
Shredded carrot
Sliced red onions
sliced mushrooms
sliced zucchini
grape tomatoes
julienned red peppers
broccoli florets
sliced fresh strawberries
fresh blueberries
red flame grapes

All covered with my homemade salad dressing


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday was bacon and tomato sandwiches along with deviled eggs and beet pickles.

I had to repair the bucket on my ice cream freezer, then made a gallon of vanilla ice cream. It will be good on a bowl of blackberry cobbler today.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mmmm, homemade vanilla ice cream of blackberry cobbler, sounds great Rkunsaw!!   Tonight was smoked salmon (lox), on sesame seed bagels, with Philadelphia cream cheese (chive and onion, 1/3 less fat).


----------



## chic

I had chicken stir fry with snow peas and water chestnuts with a little vegetable fried rice on the side and fruit for dessert.


----------



## rkunsaw

chic said:


> I had chicken stir fry with snow peas and water chestnuts with a little vegetable fried rice on the side and fruit for dessert.



I like stir fry. The recipe Denise put on here a while back is great.


----------



## Steve

Last night (Saturday) I made salmon fillets in the skillet..

A fresh salad from our garden...
A slice of watermelon..

Breakfast was an omelette with green onions from our garden..

Lunch.. As usual, nothing !!!


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I made my homemade chicken burgers on the BBQ
They must of been good as we ate the whole thing.. 450g of meat makes 4 lovely burgers..
Cauliflower mashed with sour cream and some fresh green onions from our garden..
Slice of ice cold watermelon for dessert..

Breakfast: omelette with green onion greens..
Lunch: As usual, nothing !!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tonight we had sautéed shrimp in olive oil, garlic and seasonings, served over whole wheat spaghetti.


----------



## Steve

Again for tonight, I have NO idea what to make......

I have all kinds of frozen meat in the freezer, but I still don't know what to take out...
Chicken (of course) but what ???
B/S breast and skillet them ???? ................ maybe !!!
B/s thighs and cook them in a sauce ???? .... maybe !!! That sounds more like it... 
Thighs in a sauce in the skillet ........

For veggies, no problem.... Fresh from the garden ........

Breakfast:: Omelette with fresh chives from the garden...
Lunch: Nothing !!!


----------



## RadishRose

beef stew with onions, arugala salad, red wine.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Light meal of egg and onion omelet, hubby had his on wheat bagels.   I had a couple of crackers with mine.


----------



## Steve

I still have some MOOSE meat in the freezer..
Actually they are steaks which is very very tender.....
About 3 or 4 pounds of steaks..... About 3/4" thick ......

I will NOT use them this week... Perhaps next week !!!


----------



## rkunsaw

We had the last of the ice cream with root beer floats yesterday.

Today we're sharing a porterhouse steak along with baked potatoes, and a salad of tomatoes, avocados, and onions.

I'll have to wait 'til the next trip to the store to get the ingredients for more ice cream.


----------



## Lon

What ever meats, fish or veggies that I will be eating this year will be cooked in my Turbo Oven. Any one besides me using this marvelous way to cook?

http://www.amazon.com/Secura-Infrared-Convection-Countertop-798DH/dp/B002NXVZVA


----------



## Lon

Anyone For Pork?


----------



## Ina

Lon, I love BBQ pulled pork on a good bun. :wave:


----------



## Lon

rkunsaw said:


> I like meatloaf. I make mine with ground beef or ground beef & pork sausage. I use old fashioned oats as the filler. A couple of eggs, chopped onions and a few spices.



I make mine the same way but use Cheerios or CornFlakes as filler, diced green pepper,celery,  red onion is added.
sometimes I will used diced Egg Plant as filler.


----------



## Lon

A good meal


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Tuesday) was a 1/2 pound fillet of Rainbow Trout cooked in the skillet..
A homemade sauce to go with it..
Steamed cauliflower with fresh parsley on top..
A small salad from our garden..
A bowl of fresh fruit with some sour cream and heavy cream and splenda..
A pot of Tetley Bold "T" ....


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight, I made my homemade chicken burgers on the BBQ..
The way I make them, we don't need to add ketchup or mustard or anything..Just plain..

Went down to our garden and picked some veggies to make a salad..

Breakfast was omelette with green onion ends..
Lunch.. Diet ice tea.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tonight was crispy Chili Rellenos smothered in green chili sauce with lettuce and tomato, chips and salsa on the side.


----------



## rkunsaw

Casserole with tuna, noodles, homemade asparagus soup, green beans, squash and onions. Topped with shredded cheese


----------



## RadishRose

Oatmeal, slice of rye toast
Dr. Atkins low-carb chicken & broccoli alfredo
  wondering about supper


----------



## Steve

Last night (Friday) I made chicken breasts bone & skin on baked in the oven in white wine..

Again, a fresh salad from our veggie garden..

Breakfast: Omelette with fresh onion greens..
Lunch: Diet ice "T" ...


----------



## RadishRose

for supper last night...I realized I still had some frozen, ez-peel raw shrimps in the freezer, so into the pot of boiling water seasoned w/ a little Old Bay they went. In a few minutes I was peeling & eating shrimp w/ fresh lemon juice. Yum.


----------



## Meanderer

Tonight we had "Lasagne for 2", and a nice salad featuring radishes, fresh from the store!  Tried Paul Newman's sauce and found it outstanding!  Found the recipe in the June/July 2011 issue of Cook's Country magazine.  The neat trick ...a plain 8 1/2" loaf pan is the perfect size for four no-boil lasagna noodles.   Had some Snapple iced tea to wash it down!


----------



## kcvet

Mexican


----------



## SeaBreeze

Salads tonight with organic baby spinach, sweet onions, cucumbers, grape tomatoes, broccoli, yellow peppers and croutons.  Homemade dressing for me made with mayo, red wine vinegar, chives, parsley, black pepper and Italian seasonings.  Hubby had Catalina and Balsamic Vinegar.


----------



## Steve

Tonight i made salmon fillets in the skillet in a lemony, buttery, dill sauce....

A turnip casserole was the veggie..
No fresh garden veggies as it is raining cats and dogs with lightning.. 
won't go out .....

Breakfast: Omelette with fresh chives from the garden..
Lunch.. NOTHING


----------



## Steve

For tomorrow (Sunday) I took out of the freezer a package of B/S chicken thighs that I will cook in a garlic-honey sauce in the skillet..

Veggies from the garden for sure......


----------



## SeaBreeze

Santola crab legs with hot butter/cocktail sauce, wheat French bread on the side and Foster's beer.


----------



## Steve

Chicken drumsticks on the BBQ for supper tonight..
Dry rub marinated first...

A salad from our veggie garden...

Breakfast: Omelette with onion greens from our garden..
Lunch: NOTHING !!!


----------



## Steve

For supper tomorrow (Tuesday) I took out of the freezer a large B/S chicken breast..
What to do with it is another challenge..
Most likely pound it thin and pan fry it with some herbs and spices in a sauce of some sort....

A fresh garden salad will go well with it....


----------



## Steve

We will be gone for almost a week..
We are going to North Bay, Ontario as we have never seen the place and are perhaps thinking of relocating there in a few years.. We have been there before but never took the time to see it properly..
Staying in a hotel as I sold my camping trailer..
It turns out cheaper than camping and better for us...... * MUCH CHEAPER AND MUCH BETTER *.....

I really don't expect to be watching my food that carefully as it is vacation time and I am down quite a bit anyway.. Perhaps my metabolism could use a change, and perhaps not, but I intend enjoying myself.....

I will weigh myself before leaving and when I return to see if there is any change....


----------



## rkunsaw

Cabbage, carrots, onions, and potatoes from the garden. Corned beef via walmart. Irish soda bread to go with it.


----------



## Steve

I'm back and I ate everything I shouldn't of during the mini vacation of 5 days...

I still seemed to have lost a bit of weight during that time..


Chicken burgers on the BBQ last night.. 
Served with my homemade mushroom sauce..

Steamed, smashed with sour cream and chives cauliflower was the veggie..

Cantaloupe for desert..


----------



## rkunsaw

I picked 4 giant red Marconi peppers yesterday. Got ground beef from the freezer. I will be making an  unstuffed pepper casserole. Beets and greens on the side.


----------



## Steve

For supper tomorrow (Tuesday) I took out of the freezer a package of B/S chicken thighs that I will cube and marinate in a honey-garlic sauce and make a stir fry in the wok....

As the veggies, I have a ton and will be using lots of veggies..

Breakfast will be an omelette with onion greens and cheese..
Lunch:: NOTHING !!!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Last night-

olives
marinated bean salad w/ peppers
hamburger patty


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8958


----------



## Steve

For supper last night (Friday) I made a casserole consisting of minced chicken, ton of veggies, can mushroom soup, cheese, and a bit of pasta to stretch it... Herbs and spices ....
Baked in the oven ...

Turned out that I had enough to bring a casserole over to our friend that is very ill as well as one for ourselves...


Breakfast was an omelette with onion greens..
Lunch was a diet pop at McDonalds


----------



## oldman

Let's see, last evening for dinner, my wife made her favorite......Reservations.


----------



## Twixie

I don't cook every day as I am working full time, but beef and carrot stew with dumplings and apple and blackberry pie with custard for tonight. I love cooking!


----------



## Twixie

Has anyone noticed that the things we ate as kids..I came from quite a poor family..such as pork hocks...breast of lamb...liver..etc are now top dollar in the most exclusive of restaurants? :livid:


----------



## rkunsaw

No, I hadn't noticed. We rarely eat at restaurants, especially exclusive ones. I never had lamb breasts either. I have noticed for several years now that pork hocks in the stores have almost no meat on them. We don't buy the anymore. I can't find pork liver at the store either. We have chicken livers quite often.


----------



## Twixie

rkunsaw said:


> No, I hadn't noticed. We rarely eat at restaurants, especially exclusive ones. I never had lamb breasts either. I have noticed for several years now that pork hocks in the stores have almost no meat on them. We don't buy the anymore. I can't find pork liver at the store either. We have chicken livers quite often.



I don't either rkunsaw..just watch cookery programs with famous chefs..chicken livers are delicious!  How do you cook them?...I tend to roll them in flour and then fry them..

Lamb hocks are good..slow cooked with Moroccan spices..


----------



## rkunsaw

Twixie, most times I deep fry chicken livers using this recipe:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/southern-fried-chicken-livers/

Sometimes pan fry them with onions.


----------



## Twixie

That sound delicious...I am from England..what is your best ever recipe for fried chicken?

And do you eat turtles over there?

What do they they taste like?..


----------



## Ina

Hello Twixie, Glad you found us. I too came from economically challenged folks. (poor peoplelayful On a good Sunday, we would have chicken and dumplings, on a bad one we had potatoes and onion soup. Ham hocks and pinto beans were a real treat. The hubby loves fried chicken livers with a good hot sauce.  
Turtles are pets around here, so no turtle soup for us.
It was a long time before I understood that we were poor. Shrimp were for the rich, unless you had fishermen in the family, which we did.
Hope you like it here, and decide to goof off with us.
I am Ina from Texas. :hatoff:


----------



## Twixie

That is a wonderfully warm welcome Ina...and you just made me think of something...Hot water in the bath..it seemed that everyone had a bath before me..by the time I got in..it was soup..

My mother used to buy turkey chicks..and it was our job to raise them..by Easter..they all had a name..they would follow us around like puppies..then Christmas eve...they were all slaughtered.and when their poor little cooked bodies were presented to us..we would all snivel and refuse to eat them!!


----------



## Ina

Twixie, For us it was rabbit's.  They went to the frying pan before they were three months old. :wave:


----------



## Twixie

Yes..my father would go out hunting rabbits...we ate them with wild mushrooms,,they were delicious..


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Saturday) I am looking at making a fish supper..
I have some frozen salmon fillets that I will pan fry in a buttery, lemony, dill sauce....

A fresh green salad from our garden will go well with it...
A slice of watermelon for dessert..


Breakfast will be an omelette with onion greens and cheese..
Lunch.. As usual, nothing ....


----------



## hollydolly

I've just had a  bacon and sliced cherry tomato sandwich on 5 seeded granary bread... for breakfast, deeeelishus!


----------



## rkunsaw

Opened a jar of our home canned vegetable soup. A dash of homemade Tabasco sauce and some crackers. A Frutare fruit ice for dessert.


----------



## rkunsaw

I was burning a big pile of limbs from the storm so we decided to have a weeny roast. Hot dogs, potato salad, and lemonade. Roasted marshmallows for dessert.


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Wednesday) I made a salmon casserole with a ton of veggies and a cheese sauce..

I love those one dish meals !!!!

Breakfast was scrambled eggs with mushrooms..
Lunch: As usual, NOTHING !!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yesterday was pizza, today was homemade turkey salad sandwiches from the turkey we made recently, tomorrow will be oven grilled salmon with Yukon gold potatoes.


----------



## rkunsaw

Today we fought our way through the starving mob to get our ration of soylent green.


----------



## JustBonee

rkunsaw said:


> Today we fought our way through the starving mob to get our ration of soylent green.


----------



## RadishRose

LOL at Soylent Green poster. I'll never forget that movie!

Last night; grilled chicken breast, spinach, a few French fries.


----------



## Ina

Sea, How do you make Turkey? Do tell! :biggrin-new:


----------



## Steve

A funny thing happened last night for supper......
I took out of the freezer a package of minced chicken to make a meatloaf... OK, ........... I started making the mixture to put in a loaf pan and I must of had a SENIOR moment as I made 4 nice size burgers and totally forgot about the loaf pan.....
Well, I ended up putting them on the BBQ as burgers...  Somewhat a bit different than my normal burgers but they were so different we ate the whole pound of meat....

Shall we call them "Loaf-Burgers" ?????  ....  or ....   "Senior-Moment Burgers" ?????


----------



## Vivjen

Loaf-burgers I think Steve; anybody can get distracted!

I made a greengage crumble on Sunday....it was lovely!


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Saturday) I am looking at a stir fry in the wok..
Chicken breast cubed and marinated in a honey-garlic sauce for a few hours..
Onions, garlic, broccoli, mushrooms, red peppers, zucchini will be the ton of veggies..

Breakfast:: Bowl of real porridge for me and omelette with fresh chives for Princess..
Lunch: Nothing as usual..................


----------



## RadishRose

Last night- Pizza!


----------



## Steve

Stir fry was very good...
For tomorrow (Sunday) supper, I will make a B/S chicken breast pounded thin, dipped in egg and then in wheat gluten flour, and in the skillet it goes ...

A fresh salad from our garden ....

Breakfast:: omelette with mushrooms and chives.....
Lunch:; Nothing !!!!


----------



## rkunsaw

Baked salmon filets, peas, Swiss chard, and cornbread.


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I made salmon fillets in the skillet...

Steamed carrots and parsnips, mashed with butter was the veggie..
Coleslaw on the side as well
For dessert, a lovely slice of watermelon..

Breakfast:: Princess had an omelette with garden onions
I had an omelette with diced veal sausages, onions, and mozzarella cheese..
3 X-large eggs each....

Lunch:: A diet ice tea....


----------



## rkunsaw

Right  now we're having a big piece of sweet potato cake and a cup of coffee.


----------



## RadishRose

Sunday-
Baked boneless pork ribs w/ hot & spicy sauce
Potato dumplings tossed with sliced onions sauteed in butter
Spinach
Salad with garlic vinagrette


----------



## Steve

For supper (Tuesday) I made chicken B/S thighs, breaded in wheat gluten and spices, and fried in a skillet and under the broiler......
They were good but not terrific....

Steamed cauliflower, mashed with sour cream and herbs was the veggie....


Breakfast: Omelette with sausage in it..
Lunch:; Why do I even mention it ?????? NOTHING !!


----------



## Steve

For tomorrow (Tuesday) I am thinking of making a meatloaf using minced chicken...

A fresh salad from our garden will go nicely with that....

Breakfast: scrambled eggs with heavy cream and some sort of additive... Maybe some red onions...
Lunch:: How about a romantic hug and kisses from my Princess... (Low carb and low cal but lots of affection)


----------



## rkunsaw

Deep fried mackerel patties, yellow squash and mac & cheese.


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Thursday) was B/S chicken breast in the skillet..
It was a rather large breast so I cut it in half thickness wise and pan fried them in absolutely nothing but a hint of oil.. No herbs or spices at all, just plain... I used a med-high heat to sear the outside and cook the inside but keep them juicy...
They turned out delicious... 

Steamed cauliflower served with fresh parsley was the veggie....

Breakfast:: 3 egg omelette each
Lunch:: OK..... I had a diet Dr. Pepper.......


----------



## hollydolly

Steve can I ask what B/S means with your chicken?


----------



## Steve

B/S  means BONELESS AND SKINLESS


----------



## rkunsaw

Peas, fried okra, Swiss chard and cornbread.


----------



## Shirley

For lunch: tomatoes, okra and onions stewed together, peanut butter on Ritz crackers and a banana. sweet iced tea.


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I made turkey burgers on the BBQ using minced turkey...

Steamed broccoli with sesame seeds..
Coleslaw..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette each
Lunch:; as usual, nothing !!!


----------



## Twixie

Can anyone give a poor old English woman the recipe for the best American fried chicken ever??...:love_heart:


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight was chicken thighs skin & bone in seared in the skillet and then cooked for 45 minutes in white wine over a low heat.....
The meat actually fell off the bone...

Steamed and mashed carrots & parsnips..
Couscous on the side..
Coleslaw


----------



## Steve

Twixie...
First of all, I am CANADIAN and NOT AMERICAN !!!!!
However to fry a chicken is rather simple ...
First you start with a chicken and ..................  preferably dead !!!
Then you take some oil and heat it up hot...

Slowly introduce the chicken to the oil by talking to it in CANADIAN english...Eh ... !!! Be gentle at this point !!!
As the chicken is cooking, sing a few AMERICAN folk songs till it is done and there you should have a cooked chicken that is totally confused !!!!!!!!!!!


*PS *.......  I have never fried a chicken so perhaps someone will inform you...


----------



## rkunsaw

Steve, I always thought Canada was part of North America. When was it moved? :rofl:


----------



## Twixie

Steve said:


> Twixie...
> First of all, I am CANADIAN and NOT AMERICAN !!!!!
> However to fry a chicken is rather simple ...
> First you start with a chicken and ..................  preferably dead !!!
> Then you take some oil and heat it up hot...
> 
> Slowly introduce the chicken to the oil by talking to it in CANADIAN english...Eh ... !!! Be gentle at this point !!!
> As the chicken is cooking, sing a few AMERICAN folk songs till it is done and there you should have a cooked chicken that is totally confused !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *PS *.......  I have never fried a chicken so perhaps someone will inform you...



Lol Steve..I meant the herbs and stuff you use..


----------



## Steve

rkunsaw.........  
Canada was moved last tuesday afternoon... 
It is now part of CANADA    ..... EH  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made B/S chicken breast in the oven..
First I dipped them in melted butter and then in a breading mixture of parmesan cheese, parsley flakes, paprika, oregano, and seasonings....
Baked them in the oven till done on top...  They were eaten up which means it was a good idea...

A fresh salad from our garden..

Breakfast:: 3 egg omelette with sausage insides and onions..
Lunch:: Who can eat after a big breakfast ????


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight, I will be making a stew in the slow cooker..
Stewing beef cubes seared in EVOO till brown and then into the slow cooker it goes with some white wine for several hours......
Veggies and herbs and spices will be added later.....
Celery, onions, carrots, parsnips, garlic, mushrooms, and frozen small peas...........

I love those one dish meals !!!!!!!!  Everything in one dish...


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight was something new I tried for the first time, just to make a change..
Chicken drumsticks marinated in a yogurt sauce with herbs and spices for about 6 hours and then on the BBQ...
Princess told me that the idea was a keeper as they were different but very good and tender....

A fresh salad from our garden was the veggie....
Our garden is coming to a fast end as frost is coming in the next few days.. 
Down to only 4c tonight

Breakfast:; bowl of porridge for me and an omelette for Princess..
Lunch:; NOTHING as usual...


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had chicken and shredded ham hock en croute with baked beans on the side

This morning I had soft juicy dried dates and one slice of 7 seeded granary toast with butter and orange marmalade


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper, I am thinking of B/S chicken breast pounded thin, breaded in herbs and spices, and pan fried in EVOO....

Steamed cauliflower smashed with sour cream and herbs...

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette each with a bit of cheese and onions....
Lunch: How about a big hug and kiss from my Princess ?????


----------



## oakapple

Steve, I have to say, you do cook a lot of very yummy things.Tonight we are having pork steaks fried with red and green peppers, rice and mushrooms.One of our fave meals and easy too.Followed by apple strudel and ice cream.


----------



## Steve

oakapple.....
Its not only cooking tasty meals but also having a variety using the same foods...
Cooking the same thing day in and day out isn't interesting....

We eat lots of chicken because there is so much that can be done with it..
We NEVER eat pork of any kind !!!!


----------



## rkunsaw

Pinto beans and corbread


----------



## rkunsaw

I appreciate you,  Steve, and all others who don't eat pork. MORE FOR ME!!!  I really like pork in all it's forms: bacon. sausage, ham, chops, ribs, roasts, pulled pork, and even pork liver.

I like chicken and beef too, don't care much for turkey but have it once in a while. We never see mutton around here.


----------



## Steve

rkunsaw..
I don't eat pork for religious reasons, not because any other reason...


----------



## Warrigal

> We never see mutton around here


No roast leg of lamb for Sunday dinner?
You don't know what you are missing.


----------



## Bee

We have plenty of lamb in our shops but not often we see mutton these days.


----------



## Warrigal

No mutton and no hoggart here either. 
Hoggart chops were good to turn into a stew.

Cubed boneless lamb is good in a stirfry.


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm sure there is mutton in the bigger cities but  not around here. My wife found a recipe for lamb chops she wanted to try but we couldn't find any.

Today I'm cooking the ginger-asparagus stir fry with chicken again except there is no fresh asparagus this time of year so I'll use okra instead.


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I got very lazy and almost gave up on the cooking for supper...
I ended taking out of the freezer a package of minced chicken and throwing together some burgers to go on the BBQ.......
Steamed carrots and parsnips, mashed with butter and caraway seeds was the veggie..
As well as a fresh tomato from our garden.. On the vine and 10 minutes later on the table....

Frozen fruit (blueberries, strawberries, blackberries) with sour cream was for dessert.....

Breakfast was an omelette with cheddar cheese..
Lunch.. A coffee at McDonalds ... I take my coffee black-black....


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight, I am thinking (only thinking) about a stir fry in the wok..
I have loads of proper veggies and a large B/S chicken breast to use.....
Onions, garlic, broccoli, celery, sweet peppers (red and orange), mushrooms, carrots, zucchini, and cauliflower..
I obviously won't use them all,, but some will definately see the hot wok.......

I love those one dish meals !!!!!!  Especially woking which is easy and fun.....

Breakfast:: baked eggs with cottage cheese as a loaf.......
Lunch: Hopefully another big hug and an affectionate kiss from my Princess


----------



## rkunsaw

The chicken-okra stir fry was pretty good. Reruns today.


----------



## Shirley

rkunsaw, how do you cook the chicken/okra stir fry? I have an abundance of okra now and I would like to know different ways to cook it.


----------



## rkunsaw

Shirley said:


> rkunsaw, how do you cook the chicken/okra stir fry? I have an abundance of okra now and I would like to know different ways to cook it.



Shirley, I use this recipe only this time I used okra instead of asparagus. I used canned mushrooms too.

http://www.mccormick.com/Gourmet/Re...tir-Fry-with-Asparagus-and-Shiitake-Mushrooms


----------



## RadishRose

Had a wonderful meal out with an old friend last night-

Zuppa de Mussels- w/ lemon wedges

 AND-

Linguini Aglio e Olio



I'm still moaning!


----------



## Steve

Salmon fillets in the skillet with seasonings...
Tomatoes from our garden .. We have a ton of tomatoes that I picked today before out heavy FROST tonight.. Must do something with them besides eating tomatoes 3 times a day....

Breakfast was: omelette with sliced tomatoes on the side
Lunch:: NOTHING !!!!


----------



## oakapple

I see plenty of mutton [dressed as lamb] when I am out and about.Hee-hee.Radish Rose your meal out....mmmmn delicious!
Today I had a pain au raisin and Earl Grey tea for breakfast, a mango yogurt for lunch and a ham salad with baked potato for evening meal.By the way, what are grits? Also, cornbread? Bread made out of corn I suppose.Also okra?


----------



## Shirley

rkunsaw said:


> Shirley, I use this recipe only this time I used okra instead of asparagus. I used canned mushrooms too.
> 
> http://www.mccormick.com/Gourmet/Re...tir-Fry-with-Asparagus-and-Shiitake-Mushrooms



Thanks. I printed that.

oakapple, grits are coarsely ground corn. You put them in water, boil them for a few minutes add a little salt and butter or margarine. They are delicious for breakfast. We in the south have them often. I don't think they are as popular up north. 

Cornbread is made from finely ground corn. When I make it, I use about 2/3  corn meal, 1/3 flour, and a little salt.  Mix it with water until it will drop off the spoon. Drop it in hot oil and fry until it is golden brown.  It is good with fried chicken, collards and baked sweet potatoes. 

I know other people make it differently.


----------



## Steve

Yesterday (Friday) was chicken legs (back attached) on the BBQ...
I took out the skin and fat first.. Dry rub marinated them.. 
Then introduced them to my grill very slowly....

A fresh salad with lots of tomatoes..........


For today (Saturday) it is my wife's (Annmarie, whom I call Princess) birthday so I will be taking her out to a classy restaurant where we will be dining by the waterfront....


----------



## oakapple

Thanks Shirley!Nice to know what different foodstuffs actually are.Only thing is...... I now need to know what are collards?


----------



## RadishRose

*
Hi Oakapple!  here's a pic of Southern-style Collard Greens  They are delicious when cooked long and with some smoked ham & a little vinegar 
*


----------



## RadishRose

link to recipe- http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/southern-style-collard-greens-10000001932600/


----------



## hollydolly

This morning at 8am I had hot raisin and cinnamon toast for breakfast and some  juicy dates.

Lunchtime I had an individual Scottish mutton pie

Mid afternoon I had a dark chocolate covered vanilla Ice -lolly  ..yummy

..and currently cooking on the stove for dinner (it's 7.30pm ) is lamb cutlets, sliced potatoes and carrots in a beef gravy!!


----------



## Steve

WOW !!! What a great meal and a wonderful time we had for my Princesses birthday....

For tonight (Sunday) I just bought a load of B/S chicken breast which I will freeze and keep out 2 for supper.. Pound them slightly and in the skillet with a honey-garlic sauce....

Steamed cauliflower with fresh parsley as a trim..
Tomato from our garden as wedges on the side..

Bought some freestone peaches that will be dessert


Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with chives and cheese and 2 slices of Turkey bacon for Princess.....
Bowl of porridge for me


----------



## Twixie

I have been away for a few days and ate in a lot of restaurants..

Nothing beats home cooking..


----------



## Steve

I agree Twixie..... 
The only thing I like about eating out is I DON'T HAVE TO COOK....


----------



## Twixie

When I was going through Uni..I worked in a restaurant at night to make money..I know what goes on..I've had many tug of wars with the bar dog over the last steak..


----------



## oakapple

Thanks for the picture of collards, Radishrose and the recipe as well. It's young cabbage leaves ! We do have it here but it's called Spring Greens.I may well have a go with the yummy recipe.


----------



## oakapple

Today we had; a cooked English breakfast, grilled bacon, fried eggs fried tomatoes and buttered toast. Lunch was baked beans on toast [in a rush] tonight we are having chicken casserole, with white wine, carrots and broccoli, followed by woodland fruits strudel and ice cream.


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday was ribeye steak and yellow squash. Tomorrow I plan to see if our homemade kraut is edible. If so I'll add some Polish sausage and something to be determined from the freezer.


----------



## Twixie

for tonight I have made a pea and ham soup with crusty bread..and for after..a selection of smelly french cheeses and red wine..


----------



## Shirley

oakapple said:


> Thanks for the picture of collards, Radishrose and the recipe as well. It's young cabbage leaves ! We do have it here but it's called Spring Greens.I may well have a go with the yummy recipe.



Cabbage and collards are not the same thing. They are in the same family but taste totally different. I think collards are an acquired taste.  Most of us here have been eating them all our life. If you have never tasted them, you would probably spit them out the first time you tried them. The second time you would say, "Well, maybe."  The third time you would say, "Well, I guess they are not so bad."  After the tenth time, you would say, " Dang! These things are delicious!"


----------



## Twixie

Shirley said:


> Cabbage and collards are not the same thing. They are in the same family but taste totally different. I think collards are an acquired taste.  Most of us here have been eating them all our life. If you have never tasted them, you would probably spit them out the first time you tried them. The second time you would say, "Well, maybe."  The third time you would say, "Well, I guess they are not so bad."  After the tenth time, you would say, " Dang! These things are delicious!"



Are they wild plants?


----------



## rkunsaw

Collards are grown in the garden, not wild. One of my favorite greens. The leaves are thicker than most greens. 

Okra is a relative of Hibiscus. The young seed pods are the part you eat. Most often cut into 1/2 inch pieces, breaded and fried, but good boiled too. Used in soups and gumbo. Gumbo is another word for okra and the name of a Cajun dish made with okra.

Grits are made from hominy which is corn preserved by soaking in lye. I didn't grow up eating grits but had some when I made a trip to Alabama. I see lots of recipes for grits but I only eat them for breakfast mixed with my eggs.


----------



## Twixie

rkunsaw said:


> Grits are made from hominy which is corn preserved by soaking in lye. I didn't grow up eating grits but had some when I made a trip to Alabama. I see lots of recipes for grits but I only eat them for breakfast mixed with my eggs.



LOL..when I was a kid watching the ''Beverly Hillbillies'' they were always cooking up a mess of grits..

I had no idea what they were, but imagined they were something to do with nasty animal bits..


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight was B/S chicken breast baked in the oven in a mayo/lemon sauce..
It tasted just like KFC chicken without the crisp..

Steamed and then roasted carrot wedges..
Sliced tomatoes....

Breakfast was an omelette with Turkey sausages


----------



## Steve

Supper Friday was a stir fry in the wok..
Onions, garlic, CARROTS (that I steamed first to soften), broccoli, zucchini, and red peppers..
Except for the garlic and broccoli, all came from my garden....
B/S chicken breast cubed and marinated in a honey-garlic sauce...

Breakfast:: scrambled eggs  turkey bacon....
Lunch:: Nothing as usual....


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday I had lunch out and had Mac & cheese with shredded belly pork mixed in it and a side serving of shredded duck and red cabbage...delicious. 

This morning so far I've had a couple of juicy dried Algerian dates, a slice of Pumpkin and sunflower toast with orange marmalade, and for elevenses I had tea and a choc chip cookie!

Tonight will be fish pie


----------



## RadishRose

Last night it was

breaded chicken cutlets
broccoli
cucumber spears w/ onion dip


----------



## AprilT

Yesterday evening, I ate out at a place called Sweet Tomatoes, mostly it's better suited for rabbits, but, of the lower priced eateries it's really the only one I really enjoy the food out in these parts.  The salads are so very tasty.

Today, I'm making sausage with onions and peppers in a seasoned tomato sauce served over egg noodles.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

AprilT said:


> Yesterday evening, I ate out at a place called Sweet Tomatoes, mostly it's better suited for rabbits, but, of the lower priced eateries it's really the only one I really enjoy the food out in these parts.  The salads are so very tasty.
> 
> Today, I'm making sausage with onions and peppers in a seasoned tomato sauce served over egg noodles.



I`ve never tried Sweet Tomatoes. We don`t have one close by but there is one in the town where our grandson lives and we frequently pick him up for visits. We`ll have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## AprilT

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`ve never tried Sweet Tomatoes. We don`t have one close by but there is one in the town where our grandson lives and we frequently pick him up for visits. We`ll have to give it a try sometime.



You really should give it a try, but, do remember, it's not for people big on meaty meals.  You will get bits of meat in some of the salads, but the main entries are veggies, and some pasta dishes, oh and frozen yogurt at the end of a delightful salad binge.  I'm always quite satiated when I leave there even though I know I will experience great bloat due to all those raw greens.  But I don't go often, just happy when I do visit once and a while.

PS, make sure you sign up for their membership to get the coupon, that's a real plus.


----------



## Meanderer

We had BLTs for lunch,with vanilla ice-cream & strawberries.  WOW!


----------



## QuickSilver

Steak.... smashed red potatoes and seafood stuffed mushrooms.... yum...  First time making those.. hope they turn out.. I found some really nice big button schrooms at Costco yesterday.. so I thought I give it a try.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I ate out , and had a typically British Sunday lunch roast..

 Roast Lamb,
White cabbage,
Broccoli
Carrots
Peas,
Roast pots,
Mashed pots,
Yorkshire pudding 

No room for dessert at lunchtime, although I could have chosen from quite a few, instead I waited until suppertime and had a slice of chocolate torte..yummy


----------



## Ina

Ok Holly, You got my attention. It all sound wonderful, but what are Mashed pots?  I just had the funnest image of a nice little ole lady biting into a sauce Pan.   :badgirl:


----------



## hollydolly

Hahah Ina mashed potatoes that's all...


----------



## Ina

Well, I admit I'm not the sharpest knife in the block. That's a large block of wood with slots for each knife.  We use to say in the drawer.  But we got modern here you know.


----------



## Ina

Today I fixed, German meatballs in a white cheese cream sauce, with red and green bell peppers, and gnocchies mixed into the sauce. This is one of Michael's favorite meals. I can't have any. Darn it. :awman:


----------



## Steve

Tonight will be an early supper as I have a council meeting at 7:30 ...

FISH !!!  
I have some frozen rainbow trout fillets that I will thaw and pan fry in EVOO.....
A fresh salad (which is fast & easy) as the veggie.....

Breakfast ----- 3 egg omelette with something in it (don't know what yet)
Lunch---- As usual, nothing !!!


----------



## oakapple

Steve, how can you go all day without lunch?Amazing.
tonight we will have fried pork steaks with chopped red and green peppers [cooked in some soy sauce] with mushroom rice. Followed by mango yoghurt.


----------



## Vivjen

I only ever have two meals a day...usually toast about 12 then an evening meal, between 6.30 and 7.30...


----------



## hollydolly

I notice many folks eat peppers...eeeeek, I really hate peppers... layful:

This morning I had a banana and a couple of Algerian dried dates.

Lunchtime I had some fish balls with Mayo 

Mid afternoon I had a latte at Nero's and 2 tiny coffee chocolate fudges



Tonight I'll be having Salmon, Haddock, cod and broccoli  in a cheese sauce


----------



## Shirley

For breakfast: oatmeal with raisins, yogurt and coffee. 

For lunch: peanut butter and banana sandwich, half a peach and cookies n' cream ice cream.

For supper: chicken n' pastry, turnip salad, pink eye purple hull peas.


----------



## Steve

Oakapple............
The reason we don't eat lunch is because we don't get out of bed much before 11:00am if not later.. Often near noon....
By the time I get downstairs and make us a decent breakfast and our mug of coffee, it is much later..

Supper is generally around the 7::00pm mark if not a bit sooner..
That means there is only a few hours between breakfast and our supper.....

When I say we don't eat lunch, I do have a diet pop or a coffee but not a meal....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today we had oven-grilled boneless lamb and brussel sprouts.


----------



## QuickSilver

Some sort of oriental stirfry made with two left over pork chops that I've had frozen. Green onion and red pepper.. soy and seasonings.. thickened and over rice.


----------



## hollydolly

At work today..

Breakfast Pumpkin seed toast with orange marmalade

Lunch a Banana 

Dinner,.. Pappardelle with porcini Mushrooms..


----------



## Steve

Chicken thighs B/S in the skillet in a honey-garlic sauce...
Steamed cauliflower, sliced tomato, coleslaw were the veggies...
Small bowl of frozen berries in yogurt sauce...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Big salad with organic baby spinach, cucumber, celery, tomato, yellow peppers, sweet onions.  Mayo, red wine, chive, parsley, Italian seasoning, black pepper homemade dressing.


----------



## rkunsaw

My menu will be limited for the next couple of weeks following dental surgery. I guess I'll just have to drool over what other people post.


----------



## Meanderer

rkunsaw said:


> My menu will be limited for the next couple of weeks following dental surgery. I guess I'll just have to drool over what other people post.


Good luck Larry!


----------



## RadishRose

yesterday-

oatmeal w/ water & salt
ham sandwich on rye
Dr. Atkins lo-carb frozen chicken & broccoli alfredo dinner

*sigh*


----------



## hollydolly

Rkunsaw...hope you get over your dental surgery soon...


Today for lunch I had a  haddock and cheese  rissole


Tonight for dinner I had rare tender beef sliced thinly on a wholemeal sandwich with mayo and rock salt..

later for supper  I had chocolate maltesers..and smokey bacon crisps....ooooh the cholestrol.. Ha!!


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made a meatloaf for supper...
I used minced chicken, of course, and added finely chopped mushers, garlic, egg, and herbs and spices...

A variety of different veggies was on the table...

Breakfast:: omelette with chives and cheese
Lunch:: an apple with a piece of cheese and a coffee......... Yup, I actually had something for lunch...


----------



## Steve

Stir Fry in the wok with B/S chicken breast cubed and marinated in a honey-garlic sauce with fresh scraped ginger.....
Garlic, onions, broccoli, zucchini, red pepper.and mushrooms went in the wok as the veggies....

Breakfast:; omelette with red onions
Lunch:: Nothing except a diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday we went out for a  late lunch./early dinner

Had a hot  roast beef roll  with gravy and thick potato wedges cooked with their skins on and butter beans...then we moved to another restaurant and had dessert..Jaffa orange flavoured Belgian chocolate bombs

This morning ( it's 9am here)...I've had 2 Algerina juicy dates, and a small slice of lightly toasted white bread with thick cut orange marmalade


----------



## rkunsaw

Pork chops, sweet potatoes and corn. Chocolate pudding for dessert.


----------



## Steve

Again a simple meal for supper as I was kind of exhausted from outside work winterizing our place..
Chicken legs (back attached) on the BBQ with seasonings....

Sliced tomato, coleslaw, peas.......


----------



## RadishRose

Yesterday, Indian buffet, delicious. Have to make up for it now, though


----------



## Steve

Chicken burgers on the BBQ.. This time I made them a bit on the spicy side and we ate the whole pound of meat up...

Coleslaw, green salad, sliced tomatoes, and cukes were the veggies...

Breakfast:: omelette with onions and mushrooms..
Lunch: Nothing... Actually, a Tassimo coffee...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oven grilled wild King Salmon, with Yukon gold potatoes sliced, seasoned and sautéed in olive oil.


----------



## Steve

Tonight I experimented with something new.. I tried combining 2 different chicken breast recipes just for fun and to be different...
B/S breast in a loaf pan with a mixture on top of mayo, lemon juice, bit of mushroom soup, parmesan cheese, Italian seasoning, dash of hot sauce, spices... I then gave a layer of bread crumbs and baked it in the oven..
Not bad, but I won't make it that way again.. 

Steamed broccoli, sliced tomato, coleslaw, small green salad were the veggies.....

I made peanut butter cookies for dessert.. They were very good .. Only 3 ingredients.. PB, egg, and splenda..


----------



## rkunsaw

My day to cook. I'm planning to make deep fried chicken livers, onion rings and green beans.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight for dinner I had duck leg roasted in orange sauce, and carrot and swede mash


----------



## Steve

We were out in Sudbury..
We were running around all day..
We were hungry.. Actually, starving..
We were at least 2 hours away from home ..
We had to eat something and NOW !!!

We went to Subway and we each had a 6" sub with chicken breast ...

I know we don't do that very often, but this time we were kind of stuck....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Alaskan king crab legs, with hot butter/cocktail sauce, and French bread.


----------



## Steve

FISH was for supper tonight (Friday).....
Fillet of sole, breaded, pan fried in EVOO...

A green garden salad was the veggie with my homemade dressing...
Yogurt with blueberries for dessert...


----------



## Steve

Tonight I did chicken drums on the BBQ..

Steamed cauliflower, mashed with sour cream, butter, spices and herbs was the veggie...

Breakfast was late as we got up at 12:15pm....
The usual breakfast of 3 eggs each....
Lunch... NOTHING...


----------



## Steve

Tomorrow night (Monday) I am thinking about making a salmon casserole on the stovetop in a pot...
Something I do every now and again that I seem to of invented and it is really good....
Yes, I use canned salmon for this one meal dish...
Loads of veggies goes in it..

It makes a change over chicken ....


----------



## rkunsaw

Navy bean soup and cornbread. Lime jello for dessert.


----------



## oakapple

Tonight we are going to cook; lamb steaks [with a little sea-salt in a hot frying pan.] In the oven , I will put chopped onion pepper, tomatoes and courgette in a dish with a drizzle of olive oil over it all and bake  at a hot temperature.This will be served with warm savoury rice. Rhubarb yoghurts for dessert.A nice simple meal.


----------



## Vivjen

I can just about make it over in time...Oakapple;
I have chicken in a mushroom sauce..


----------



## oakapple

Vivjen said:


> I can just about make it over in time...Oakapple;
> I have chicken in a mushroom sauce..


In that case, I have to dash out and buy more lamb!nthego:


----------



## AprilT

Just finished eating a big plate of sauteed kale cooked in olive oil, onion, garlic, ginger, chili powder some other spices.  Delish.  Wasn't hungry for anything else but the veggies, will probably have something more later.


----------



## Steve

I am getting ready for Monday......
THANKSGIVING and we have invited a couple of friends that are all alone and doing nothing...
Naturally, I will be doing ALL the cooking ...

Instead of the traditional Turkey, I decided to make one of my Chicken Baked in the oven dishes that is always a success and loved.. Time consuming and labour intensive but it is well worth it..


----------



## AprilT

Steve said:


> I am getting ready for Monday......
> THANKSGIVING and we have invited a couple of friends that are all alone and doing nothing...
> Naturally, I will be doing ALL the cooking ...
> 
> Instead of the traditional Turkey, I decided to make one of my Chicken Baked in the oven dishes that is always a success and loved.. Time consuming and labour intensive but it is well worth it..



That's so nice of of you.  I know if I let people know I'll be alone, someone might offer to adopt me for the day, but, I just don't have it in me to say anything.  I have friends that invited me, but it's too trying travel wise.  Anyway, very nice of you to invite friends to share the day with you.  

Last year, I was going to buy a pre-cooked chicken and make some sides, since it was going to be just me, but when I got to the supermarket, the price on the turkey was such a great deal, I bought a big ole turkey thinking of all the other uses I'd get out of it.  Big mistake; it's possible, I still have some pieces of it still up in my freezer.  :nightmare:  I'll not make that mistake again.  Chicken it will be for sure this time or at most, the breast of a small turkey.


----------



## oakapple

Is Thanksgiving THIS Monday [13th October?]Hope you all have a good time [our USA friends.]

Tonight we will be having grilled sausages  and mashed [creamed] potatoes with peas. What we call bangers and mash.Dessert is ginger steamed pudding and custard.


----------



## Vivjen

Canadian Thanksgiving is Tuesday; USA is later..


----------



## Vivjen

I love Sausage and mash, Oakapple; went out last night and tried 5 different sausages; my favourites were Sudbury sausage, and venison and red wine sausage!


----------



## Steve

Canadian Thanksgiving is this weekend..
Monday the 13th is our Thanksgiving !!!!

Since when would Thanksgiving be on a Tuesday ???
Perhaps in the UK, but it is always on a Monday over here in Canada....
I am NOT familiar with the British holidays and on what day they fall.. I know they are different to ours ...


----------



## Steve

For supper on Sunday, I am thinking of some Moose meat.. 
I have a package of Moose minced that I will make burgers on the BBQ..

The good thing is Moose hunting season opened yesterday which means I should be getting lots and lots of fresh Moose within the next fer days....


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Thanksgiving) I will be making a chicken casserole in the oven ..
Chicken legs (skin & bone in) seared in a skillet till brown.. Remove..
Add some sliced sausages, onions, garlic, to the chicken fat and sear.. Discard fat..
Place everything in a baking dish using a slotted spoon.. Add a can of diced tomatoes with the juice.. Add some baby potatoes and carrot chunks to the juice.. Add herbs and spices to taste..
Bake covered in oven for one hour and then uncover till done..
Place the chicken and sausages on a serving dish garnished by the veggies (slotted spoon) surrounded by the baked baby potatoes and carrots.. Garnish with some fresh curly parsley ............

I will be making a couscous to go with it..

A fresh salad with my own dressing..
Brocolli salad that I will be making as well.. Cold broccoli salad..
Sliced tomatoes with EVOO & fresh basil sprinkeled on them..

Start off with a glass of cranberry juice.. (ABSOLUTELY NO ALCOHOL)


----------



## RadishRose

yesterday-

baked kabocha squash, halved & stuffed w/ cream cheese mixed w/ minced red onion and large croutons

Braised beef w/ onions and carrots

Also made soup of white beans, kale, onion, carrot, garlic & celery finished w/ some parmesan cheese. About 2 T's oat bran thickened it just enough.


----------



## QuickSilver

Nothing fancy today... Turkey burgers and potato salad..


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Tuesday) I am making a stir fry in the wok..
I am now marinating B/S chicken breast in a garlic sauce..
I have a small truck load of broccoli (lots) that will be just fine along with mushrooms, onions, garlic, and yellow peppers..

Breakfast was a veal sausage with mushrooms and 3 eggs in the skillet..
Princess had her omelette with chives..

Lunch.. After a breakfast like that, who can eat ?????


----------



## Steve

Chicken B/S thighs in a honey-garlic sauce in the skillet..
A fresh salad ....
Frozen fruit with some yogurt and heavy cream...

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette (for me) with mushrooms and mozzarella cheese..
3 eggs scrambled with some fresh parsley..


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Monday) I made chicken burgers but I have NO propane for the BBQ, so I used our indoor grill, something like a George Foreman type but different..

First time I use it for burgers and let me tell you they were just as good as outside...
I also noticed they cooked faster as there is heat on top and bottom..

Turnip casserole in the oven was the veggie..


----------



## rkunsaw

Today I'm planning to have unstuffed pepper casserole. I think I'll open a jar of asparagus to go with it.


----------



## Steve

Burgers made with minced chicken.. I don't have any propane for the BBQ so I used the electric indoor grill.. They weren't that bad but nothing replaces cooking on a BBQ outside..

Steamed carrots, mashed, and I added some peas....
Homemade peas and carrots...

Breakfast for me was porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream.. I don't like (sweet) porridge with sugar and cream.. I prefer it with cottage cheese and sour cream....
A 3 egg omelette for Princess with 2 slices of turkey bacon....


----------



## Steve

Chicken breasts B/S in the electric grill.. I seem to be using that grill often as I still didn't go out to get a propane tank for the BBQ...

Carrot salad
coleslaw


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had Mushroom Pappardelle and Spinach

It's 6.30am now and I'm about to eat a Pear for breakfast..


----------



## Warrigal

I didn't go out shopping today because of gale force winds.

The larder is running on low but even so I managed what used to be referred to many years ago as a "cold collation".
It consisted of a plate of sliced ham, sliced chicken breast, more sliced things - tomato, Lebanese cucumber, cheddar cheese and boiled egg - garnished with chopped Spanish onion, cranberry sauce and aeoli.

Not bad for a scratch meal.


----------



## hollydolly

IN Spain that would be considered a feast , warrigal


----------



## Warrigal

Hubby thought is was pretty good too but he loves everything I serve up.


----------



## RadishRose

out to lunch Sunday,  

Chicken & Waffels;grilled chicken tenders on waffles topped w/ bacon & cheddar; maple syrup poured over. meh. Too much syrup!

Supper- half tuna wrap


----------



## Steve

FISH !!!!

I made Princess a lovely fillet of Rainbow Trout while I had some fillets of sole..
Made them in the skillet in a bit of EVOO and dill......

Steamed broccoli with sesame seeds and butter..


----------



## rkunsaw

Baked chicken breast with sliced okra with the same seasonings baked along with it. baked potato and some pickled beets. Followed by black cherry yogurt.


----------



## Twixie

Dame Warrigal said:


> I didn't go out shopping today because of gale force winds.
> 
> The larder is running on low but even so I managed what used to be referred to many years ago as a "cold collation".
> It consisted of a plate of sliced ham, sliced chicken breast, more sliced things - tomato, Lebanese cucumber, cheddar cheese and boiled egg - garnished with chopped Spanish onion, cranberry sauce and aeoli.
> 
> Not bad for a scratch meal.



I love picky meals like that..lots of little different bits..yums!


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner tonight is a thick homemade veggie/lentil/brown rice soup, salad, and a multigrain seeded bread I made in my bread machine.


----------



## RadishRose

pot roast sandwich
mini turkey pot pie
chicken with broccoli


----------



## Twixie

As I now live near the sea..and the fish seems fresher..and my partner has started a new job..

I'm doing Coquilles St Jacques in their shells with a white sauce and Parmesan..(under the grill)..

Fresh mussels in a white wine and garlic sauce...

And...a french apple pie with cream..


----------



## Ameriscot

Tonight's dinner will be a chickpea/veggie/Quorn curry with basmati rice.  Salad.


----------



## KaranKhurana

We are eating Pizza's, Burgers, Noodles, Manchurian and Lots more.. Also going to enjoy Online Home Delivery Food in India. So going to have to do lot of Fun with Friends and Family.


----------



## Steve

I tried to do something a bit different for supper tonight (Saturday)..
Took one pound of minced turkey, a box of turkey stove top stuffing mix, one cup of water, sliced mushrooms, shredded carrots, diced onion and herbs & spices ..
Mixed everything together and made a meatloaf.....

It turned out very good..

a salad was the veggie...


----------



## rkunsaw

We were boiling, and peeling sweet potatoes to make a puree to put in the freezer. WE made 7 pints, put 6 in the freezer and made sweet potato pie with the other. Haven't made a dent in the sweet potato crop.


----------



## RadishRose

Steve said:


> I tried to do something a bit different for supper tonight (Saturday)..
> Took one pound of minced turkey, a box of turkey stove top stuffing mix, one cup of water, sliced mushrooms, shredded carrots, diced onion and herbs & spices ..
> Mixed everything together and made a meatloaf.....
> 
> It turned out very good..
> 
> a salad was the veggie...



Steve, that turkey loaf sounds pretty good! I want to try it. I'll be adding some sage, or extra stuffing seasoning


----------



## hollydolly

rkunsaw said:


> We were boiling, and peeling sweet potatoes to make a puree to put in the freezer. WE made 7 pints, put 6 in the freezer and made sweet potato pie with the other. Haven't made a dent in the sweet potato crop.




I had sweet potatoes tonight for dinner too. I coated them in Extra virgin olive oil,  sea-salted them and sprinkled some rosemary over them...and roasted them for 40 minutes, 15 minutes before they were done I added some organic flat mushrooms...then served the lot with thick slices of honey roasted ham, and baked beans.. 

Had a  fresh Portuguese  rocha  pear for afters..


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper, I will be making .......     .....*MOOSE BURGERS !!!!!*
I have lots of minced moose that I will be making my burgers with.. No buns of course...

To go with them as a veggie, I will be making a turnip casserole in the oven ....

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with turkey sausage ...
For princess, a 3 egg omelette with chives..


----------



## rkunsaw

One of my favorite meals today. I can hardly wait.

Corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, onions, and carrots. Maybe some Irish soda bread to go with it.


----------



## Steve

Burgers were something else...
We actually pigged out on them......


----------



## Steve

Yesterday for supper I BBQ'd chicken drumsticks dry marinated..
Steamed cauliflower with fresh parsley..
Frozen raspberries with yogurt and heavy cream..

Breakfast:: 3 egg omelette with a turkey sausage for me..
3 eggs scrambled with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess
Pot of fresh brewed coffee..........


----------



## Meanderer

Last night we had stuffed pepper soup! A real winner!


----------



## Steve

*BEAVER ....
*I have some Beaver meat that I will cook up in some sort of stew with loads of veggies..


----------



## rkunsaw

I took some blackberries from the freezer yesterday. Blackberry cobbler on the menu today!


----------



## Steve

Meatloaf for tonight made with minced chicken and stuffing mix.. That makes a lovely moist loaf..

I will be making a "cold broccoli" salad as well which should last a few days.. Always a favourite in our house..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette for Princess with chives and a bit of cheese and 2 slices of turkey bacon..
3 eggs with a turkey sausage for me..


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday we had pinto beans, slaw and cornbread followed by peach cobbler and ice cream. Today the leftover beans will go into a pot of chili. Still cobbler and ice cream left too.


----------



## Steve

Tonight was a very lazy supper.. I plead guilty for such a lazy way out .....

Frozen burgers on the BBQ (frozen)..
Salad .....
That's all !!!!

Breakfast was 3 egg omelette with a turkey sausage for me .... and .....
a 3 egg omelette with chives for Princess.... 2 slices of turkey bacon...
That's all !!!!!

Lunch: Nothing as usual


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I chopped up 2 cold  skinless chicken thighs, and chopped a fresh pear into the same bowl, added a vine ripened tomato and a couple of red grapes...and that's it, no dressing.......it was deeeelicious...


----------



## oakapple

Tiring day today with the grandchildren, so an easy meal tonight. Baked chicken breasts, chips [fries] and coleslaw, followed by raspberry trifle.Didn't make any of it myself.


----------



## AprilT

I just made a pot of chili to die for.  yum, can't wait for the brown rice to get finished cooking so I can chow down.  Brown rice takes forever, I'm going to get that 10-minute kind in the future when I've finished this bag.  Hasn't been an issue in the past, I usually get the rice started first, but for some reason I got the chili going first for this meal.  Regular rice cooks in about 20 minutes brown takes 45.  :tapfoot::drool1::wiggle:  Well, anyminute or or 10 more, I forgot to set timer.  LOL


----------



## Ina

AprilT,
Can I come over for dinner?  When I make chilli, there is way to much left for the refrigerator.  :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mmmm, sounds good April, at least the chili can be put on hold with no problem.   Hubby's in the kitchen right now making us some oven broiled skinless/boneless chicken breasts.  He'll put them on whole wheat hamburger buns, with mayo, onions and tomatoes.


----------



## AprilT

Ina said:


> AprilT,
> Can I come over for dinner?  When I make chilli, there is way to much left for the refrigerator.  :wave:



You would always be a welcomed guest.  



SeaBreeze said:


> Mmmm, sounds good April, at least the chili can be put on hold with no problem.   Hubby's in the kitchen right now making us some oven broiled skinless/boneless chicken breasts.  He'll put them on whole wheat hamburger buns, with mayo, onions and tomatoes.



Since it's just me, I don't cook big meals often, so this chili will last me a good while and I don't have to cook for a few days unless I get bored with the chili.  Being that I hate pulling out the pans, not likely to get bored before the weekend and leftovers are good for freezing.

Yum Sea, that sounds pretty tasty.  If I could have cooked my chili on my george forman grill, I would have.  Believe me I was eyeing it when it came time to brown the beef.  LOL.  I tend to use that grill for all my meats these days; grilled chicken cooked on it is delish.  I might have to make a grilled chicken sandwich one night, but first I have to see if there's any more chicken breast in the freezer, then I have to go get some buns.


----------



## AprilT

Well, I'm remembering why I don't make chili as often as I used to.  Maybe I'll have a bowl tomorrow, maybe not, I am so bloated and I didn't even finish it all.  Well it taste good going down.    O O O O my belly aches.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Get out the Beano April, or for a more natural alternative, activated charcoal caps before the meal. nthego:


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> Get out the Beano April, or for a more natural alternative, activated charcoal caps before the meal. nthego:



LOL!  I have some charcoal caps somewhere around here, it's a matter of figuring out which cabinet and which room I last sat them in.  :turnaround::laugh:


----------



## rkunsaw

AprilT said:


> I just made a pot of chili to die for.  yum, can't wait for the brown rice to get finished cooking so I can chow down.  Brown rice takes forever, I'm going to get that 10-minute kind in the future when I've finished this bag.  Hasn't been an issue in the past, I usually get the rice started first, but for some reason I got the chili going first for this meal.  Regular rice cooks in about 20 minutes brown takes 45.  :tapfoot::drool1::wiggle:  Well, anyminute or or 10 more, I forgot to set timer.  LOL



This  a new one to me. I've never put rice in chili. We almost always put in some pinto beans, although I have made chili mac a few times.

 I do use brown rice and lately I've been getting Uncle Ben's quick cooking kind.


----------



## AprilT

rkunsaw said:


> This  a new one to me. I've never put rice in chili. We almost always put in some pinto beans, although I have made chili mac a few times.
> 
> I do use brown rice and lately I've been getting Uncle Ben's quick cooking kind.



The chili goes over the rice after it's cooked. I usually put kidney beans in my chili I thought I would try something different this time and used cannellini beans this time, but if I'm ever inclined to cook chili again in the very distant future, I'm going back to using kidney b; even though this way taste pretty good, there's something so wrong about seeing those white beans, instead, floating about in the chili.  LOL

Now I have a huge pot of chili and though my mouth is looking forward to more, my belly is saying you can't be serious about doing that to me again.  I'm searching out the charcoal pills, in my mind, as I type.  My tongue wants more chili.


----------



## Meanderer

rkunsaw said:


> This  a new one to me. I've never put rice in chili. We almost always put in some pinto beans, although I have made chili mac a few times.
> 
> I do use brown rice and lately I've been getting Uncle Ben's quick cooking kind.


I think they call that Spanish rice, and you can add beans or whatever.

http://www.onesmileymonkey.com/recipes-2/easy-spanish-rice-with-beans-recipe/


----------



## AprilT

Yes, there's beans and rice, pigeon peas and rice is another good dish too, but the chili dish is something completely different, all very tasty dishes though.


----------



## Meanderer

AprilT said:


> Yes, there's beans and rice, pigeon peas and rice is another good dish too, but the chili dish is something completely different, all very tasty dishes though.


Yeah, you're right April. Two different animals. ,,,but in this weather, could eat them both at the same meal!


----------



## AprilT

Meanderer said:


> Yeah, you're right April. Two different animals. ,,,but in this weather, could eat them both at the same meal!


  :thumbsup1:Yep a hearty beef stew would be even better, but that requires a few steps more than I'm feeling up to this week.  LOL, maybe sometime next month when I'm up to chopping potatoes and turning and tossing turning and browning the beef.  BTW, I put that over rice as well, sometimes serve it up with cornbread.


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Friday) I took out a package of minced chicken with the intentions of making burgers on the BBQ..
PLEASE DON'T ASK WHAT HAPPENED !!!
I ended up using the mince to make a meatloaf instead.. Actually, I had a senior moment when I came to prepare the mince and forgot about the burgers....

Actually we enjoyed the loaf very much as it is comfort food and it is a bit nippy outside anyway.. -18c with a very brisk wind..

A fresh green salad was the veggie..


----------



## QuickSilver

The "Lamb" thread got me craving my Lamb Curry.. so went to Costco and picked up a lamb roast.. I will be making curry this weekend.. YUM... over Batsmati Rice and some garlic Naan to dip in it..

Indian cuisine is a great way to play with spices..  My curry has ginger, garlic, bay leaves, cinnamon, cardimon, corriander, garum masala, safron, turmeric..  very flavorful!!


----------



## Twixie

QuickSilver said:


> The "Lamb" thread got me craving my Lamb Curry.. so went to Costco and picked up a lamb roast.. I will be making curry this weekend.. YUM... over Batsmati Rice and some garlic Naan to dip in it..
> 
> Indian cuisine is a great way to play with spices..  My curry has ginger, garlic, bay leaves, cinnamon, cardimon, corriander, garum masala, safron, turmeric..  very flavorful!!



Mmmmm...curry...my partner likes it too hot though...I can't taste anything!!


----------



## AprilT

Yum, I like curry dishes, using lamb or chicken as well, Indian or Jamaican style.  I haven't had either in quite a while because mine never comes out tasting as good as the others I've had.  Best for me to have it at the restaurant these days.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had a 'poor man's dinner'...mashed potato with bacon and leek..and sliced roast ham...delicious...


Tomorrow I'll be making a big pot Bacon, lentil , carrot, broccoli and  and potato soup..


----------



## Steve

Stir fry in the wok was our supper tonight (Tuesday)..
B/S chicken breast cut up into cubes and marinated in chicken broth, soy sauce, garlic and a few drops of tabasco..
Broccoli, mushrooms, red pepper, and onion was the veggie..
Chicken broth was the liquid..
Very tasty and not sweet like the honey-garlic sauce I often use......

Breakfast:: 3 egg omelette with herbs and 2 slices of turkey bacon for Princess..
3 egg scrambled with a turkey sausage for me......


----------



## rkunsaw

I hope everyone is having a feast today. I made 2 sweet potato pies yesterday. Today my wife is cooking roast chicken, mashed potatoes, dressing and gravy. A can of whole berry cranberry sauce will be on the table too.


----------



## AprilT

That reminds me, I need to refrigerate the can of cranberry sauce I picked up at the store to go along with whatever leftovers I; have on hand for tomorrow's left overs I manage to come home with later today.    I've already indulged in the sweet potato pie as of last night since it wasn't meant to serve anyone but me anyway.  Wish I could say I made it; I picked it up at Publix supermarket and it isn't in no way as good as homemade.

Wishing you all a great day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today, my husband is barbequing a couple of nice steaks for us.  With those we'll also have sautéed (caramelized) onions with baby Portobello mushrooms, and a mix of cauliflower and broccoli.  Dessert is cherry pie with French vanilla ice cream, which we already sampled last night.


----------



## rkunsaw

Thanksgiving reruns; roast chicken, dressing, mashed potatoes, giblet gravy, cranberry sauce, and sweet potato pie.


----------



## RadishRose

Yesterday-

Turkey & gravy
Stuffing
Fresh green beans
Mashed potatoes
Creamed pearl onions
Cranberry sauce... just a bit

I didn't cook, so no rutebaga


----------



## Steve

I know it is bitterly cold out, but I still decided to BBQ for supper tonight (Friday)...
Chicken drumsticks dry marinated..
Steamed and mashed carrots with peas I added was a veggie..
Coleslaw..
Carrot salad..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with chives for my Princess and 2 slices of turkey bacon...
A bowl of porridge for me..


----------



## Ameriscot

Breakfast: ham and onion omelette, chocolate croissant, mango juice, corn flakes, coffee, sausage


----------



## Steve

For tonight I will be making a meatloaf using minced chicken and a box of stuffing mix.. It comes out very moist and tasty that way.....
A green salad..
Coleslaw..

Breakfast:; As usual. a 3 egg omelette for my Princess with some herbs and 2 slices of turkey bacon.....


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had Ham hock with leek, and sliced sauteed potatoes cooked in cream and white wine followed by a sliced fresh pear and fresh dates..


I'm just about to have a bowl of porridge for breakfast..


----------



## rkunsaw

The dressing is all gone but we still have chicken, potatoes and gravy left from Thanksgiving. We'll add a vegetable from the freezer.


----------



## drifter

Today I had a TV dinner, chicken blobs and rice.. Ugh!  I'd like to have fried chicken and have  left over cold chicken to eat on subsequent nights. We don't do that any more. The cook says TV dinners are so easy.
.


----------



## Ina

Drifter fire that cook!!  :tapfoot:


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Amen, to that, Ina ! ! 
I think an emergency TV dinner might be acceptable (but still yucky !); but having that  every night would be downright intolerable ! 
Just reading Drifter's post made me want to hurry into the kitchen and make some Real Fried Chicken for the poor fellow. 
And home made potato salad to go with it, too. 
Yummy.......
(sending cyber fried chicken, Drifter)


----------



## Ameriscot

Breakfast at hotel as we are probably skipping lunch: fried egg,  baked beans, toast, ham, corn flakes,  chocolate croissant,  watermelon,  orange pineapple juice, tea, coffee, banana bread.


----------



## QuickSilver

The Turkey is officially history!!   We had the very last of it in a nice Turkey Curry over jasmine rice.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  Phad Thai with shrimp.  Dinner:  Fried rice with pineapple and ham. Being good today - no beer.


----------



## rkunsaw

Fried shrimp and French fries. Some of you folks that talk with an accent might call them prawns and chips.:lol:


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight was chicken thighs B/S in a honey-garlic sauce in the skillet.. 
Steamed butternut squash with chives..

Breakfast was 3 egg omelette for Princess with 2 slices of turkey bacon..
3 eggs scrambled with a turkey sausage..


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner last night:  vegetable fried rice (about 5 veggies in it), and spring rolls.  Tall bottle of Singha beer.

Brekkie this morning:  porridge with dried fruit and soy milk, rye toast.


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Thursday) was chicken thighs skin and bone on seared in a skillet and then simmered in white wine for about one hour..

Carrots and parsnips steamed and mashed was the veggie..

Breakfast:: bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me..
3 egg omelette with parsley and 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..


----------



## SeaBreeze

We had oven-grilled boneless/skinless chicken breasts on whole wheat buns with onion, tomato and mayo.


----------



## rkunsaw

We had bone broth vegetable beef soup.


----------



## Ameriscot

Muesli, yogurt, tea with soy milk
Phad Thai with shrimp, green tea frappe
Fried rice with pineapple and ham, iced tea


----------



## Steve

for supper tonight (Friday) I am looking at a stir fry in the wok ....
I have soooo many fresh veggies that it seems like the best choice..
A B/S chicken breast cubed and marinated in honey-garlic sauce ..
Garlic, onion, mushrooms, broccoli, carrots, and peppers should do it..
White wine as an added sauce..

Breakfast:: 3 egg omelette (as usual) for Princess with 2 slices of turkey bacon..
3 egg scrambled with a sausage for me..
Pot of Folgers..


----------



## Steve

Saturday... I am thinking of some wild game..
Moose or maybe some Beaver...
Not sure which one yet, but one of them for sure..
Perhaps some Beaver would be good....

Baked turnip casserole should go nicely with the Beaver.. Good to soak up the juice ....


----------



## Ameriscot

Muesli, yogurt, rye toast
Pbj on whole grain toast, apple
Probably veg fried rice for dinner. And Singha beer. Tall.


----------



## Ameriscot

Steve said:


> Saturday... I am thinking of some wild game..
> Moose or maybe some Beaver...
> Not sure which one yet, but one of them for sure..
> Perhaps some Beaver would be good....
> 
> Baked turnip casserole should go nicely with the Beaver.. Good to soak up the juice ....



Hmm... Tasty, are they?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Whole wheat Penne pasta with baby portobello mushrooms and red peppers sauteed in olive oil.


----------



## Steve

Ameriscot...
YES !!! Extremely tasty... Naturally it depends on how you cook them..
Where we live, eating wild game is very very common.. 
Hunting is good as we have loads of wild animals..


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner was red curry with tofu, broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, baby corn, steamed rice. Yummy!!


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday I had a tossed salad with chopped ham and then some birthday cake!


----------



## Vivjen

Happy birthday, Rkunsaw; hope you had a great day; with not too many jobs to do!


----------



## rkunsaw

Thanks vivjen. It was a good day. I went shopping and that was all I did yesterday. We didn't need the fireplace yesterday; just lit the candles on the cake.


----------



## Steve

My homemade chicken burgers made from minced on the BBQ..
A fresh green salad..
Frozen raspberries with sour cream and sugar..


----------



## Ameriscot

Muesli and banana and rye toast
Lunch was mocha chocolate chip frappe
Dinner was a red curry with tofu and rice


----------



## rkunsaw

I took some unstuffed peppers and some beet greens out of the freezer yesterday to thaw for today's meal.


----------



## Steve

Meatloaf made with ground chicken and a box of stove top stuffing mix as well as herbs and spices..

Butternut squash steamed, mashed with herbs and spices..
Frozen wild blueberries with heavy cream..


----------



## oakapple

pork steaks with fried yellow peppers and mushroom rice, then fig yoghurt, then 2 crackers with a little bit of cranberry and Wensleydale cheese, and coffee.


----------



## oakapple

Steve, what is heavy cream?Is it like our clotted cream?or double cream [thick cream.]


----------



## Ameriscot

Last night at our favourite place: 
Veg fried rice with pineapple and bacon. Have had a craving for bacon for a week. Was yummy.


----------



## Steve

Heavy cream is 18% cream...
Whipping cream is 35% cream..
Half and half is half cream and half milk but it isn't considered cream...


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Monday) I made NOTHING !!!!
We had a concert at our "Senior's Club" followed by a pot luck dinner, but they supplied the KFC chicken for everyone...There was soooo much food that we could of fed another 100 people.. We were about 125 members for the supper.. Some of those Seniors can really cook up some fabulous dishes..

Yes, we (my wife and I) sang in the choir..


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had coquille st jacques ( scallops in a white wine and cream sauce topped with fine breadcrumbs and cheese)...and melba toast...


----------



## Vivjen

Hollydolly; you eat very well.....baked beans and poached eggs on toast here....


----------



## rkunsaw

In the U.S. heavy cream and whipping cream are the same. Half and half is light cream. They are the only two commonly available in stores. I saw a chart once that showed the percentages of milk fat in the U.S. and in England. I believe the equivalent of heavy cream in England was higher in milk fat than the U.S. You might search google and find such a chart.


My wife is going to cook a pork roast today. With potatoes, onions, and carrots.


----------



## oakapple

I'm still not too sure about the 'cream thing' but thanks anyway.I expect I couldn't explain clotted cream.

Holly, you do 'live high on the hog' !
Tonight we will be having beef casserole with roasted potatoes and mashed turnips [it's cold and we need comfort food.]No dessert, but we have some stilton and apricot cheese we bought today with crackers to go with our coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

Vivjen said:


> Hollydolly; you eat very well.....baked beans and poached eggs on toast here....



I have to admit I am very fussy about food, not that I don't have beans on toast occasionally, but I only eat small portions at any one time but what I do eat has to be good quality food that I enjoy

Tonight  after a very long day at work I've just  had Roast ham with shitaki mushrooms and white wine and cream Tagliatelle, for Dinner.


----------



## Steve

Made a stir fry in the wok for supper tonight (Tuesday)..
B/S chicken breast cubed and marinated in a honey-garlic sauce..
Broccoli, onions, mushrooms,sweet pepper, and garlic...

Breakfast:; The usual for my Princess which is 3 egg omelette with herbs and 2 slices of turkey bacon..
Bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me....


----------



## Ameriscot

Red curry soup with tofu and veg and steamed rice.


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Wednesday) I took chicken drums, dry marinated them, put them in a loaf pan and covered them with cream of mushroom soup that I added a chopped onion and herbs and spices...
Baked at 360f for about one hour and 30 minutes.. 
They were so tender that the meat just fell off the bone.. They were also very tasty..
The sauce we put over steamed veggies..


----------



## RadishRose

chicken salad on croissant
salad


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made chicken burgers on the BBQ..
I know it was a bit nippy at -22c while I was outside, but I had on a jacket..

a fresh green salad..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with onions for my Princess and 2 slices of turkey bacon..
3 eggs scrambled with turkey sausage for me.....


----------



## Ameriscot

Being good today. My sis in law will be here in a week and we are a bad influence on each other when it comes to food and cocktails.

Today I had muesli and banana and rye toast. Lunch was cantaloupe, apple and yogurt. Dinner will be some healthy Thai food, of course. No alcohol.


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Saturday) was chicken B/S thighs cooked in the skillet in a honey-garlic sauce..
Steamed and mashed carrots and parsnips with herbs and spices..


----------



## Ameriscot

Last night we went back to an amazing restaurant where we ate and watched the sunset last week. We had the vegetarian dinner for two last time. It was flesh this time. Prawn soup in a coconut, duck, cashew chicken, sea bass, veg fried rice, steamed rice, all dishes included veg or herbs or chilis in various Thai sauces.  Delish!!


----------



## rkunsaw

Pork with BBQ sauce, baked sweet potato, and a salad of tomatoes, onions, and avocados.


----------



## hollydolly

This morning I had 1/2 a banana


Tonight I only had a thin slice of rare roast beef , with Plain basmati rice ,  plain steamed organic  mushrooms with a tiny dash of soy sauce, and some sweet carrot and swede mash.. (no butter)


----------



## AprilT

With all the talk of comfort food, since the day before, had baked up a large batch of chicken, I decided to make some chicken and dumplings.  I'm enjoying a bowl right now.


----------



## Steve

Chicken B/S breasts on the BBQ for supper tonight (Sunday)..
They were actually extremely delicious.. I BBQ'd them while they were still partially frozen and put a dry rub on them first..

A fresh green salad ....


----------



## RadishRose

Chopped raw broccoli salad w/ bacon, red pepper, shredded cheese, onion & shredded carrot, tossed w/ ranch dressing


----------



## Steve

Meatloaf made with minced chicken.. 
I added an egg, a box of stuffing mix, one cup of broth, 1/2 cup of scraped carrots, herbs and spices..

I got lazy in the veggie area and we had coleslaw and carrot salad...


----------



## Steve

For tomorrow (Wednesday) I took out of the freezer a package of chicken drumsticks that I will dry marinate and put in a loaf pan with some mushroom soup and loads of fresh mushrooms along with herbs and spices......
Bake at 350f for about one hour...

Haven't worked out what veggie I will do with that, but something that will go with the sauce..
perhaps a baked turnip casserole will do it......

Breakfast: 3 eggs scrambled with herbs and 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..
A bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me...


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Christmas day) I am cooking NOTHING !!!

We are going out to our local Legion as they put on a fabulous Christmas Dinner for most of the village..

It is totally unbelieveable what goes on here Christmas day.. For a small village, we are surely involved with the holidays.. Those that have family are OK, but those that are alone or can't cook or won't cook, are welcome to come out and enjoy a traditional Christmas Dinner all free put on by our local clubs that have joined forces for this event...


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner was at a seaside restaurant. I had a yellow curry with chicken and potatoes with a side of rice and a mai tai. Hubby had a soup with mushrooms, prawns, lemongrass, veggies and a few too many chili's. Side of rice. Beer.


----------



## kcvet

today spiral cut honey glazed ham with all the trimmings


----------



## rkunsaw

For breakfast this morning I had the last piece of sweet potato pie, piled high with Reddi Whip.


----------



## Steve

Well, we went to the Legion for our Christmas supper...
BOY CAN SOME OF THOSE FOLKS COOK !!!!
I can't imagine the effort that was put into feeding us..

Absolutely everything was homemade including the cranberry sauce..
Coleslaw, rice salad, mashed potatoes, turnip casserole, sweet potato casserole, stuffing, baked carrots, green salad, baked ham maple style, baked ham regular, turkey meat both white and dark, minced pie, meatballs in sauce, hot rice mixture, cranberry sauce, and even the bread buns were homemade........
Everything on a long table and help yourself.......

Deserts were an assortment of homemade pies, cakes, cookies, pastries all homemade..
Coffee, Tea, diet pop, regular pop, fruit juice, and ice water.....


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Saturday) will be a stir fry in the wok..
I have a ton of B/S chicken breast.. Simply thaw, cube and marinate one in honey-garlic sauce..
Broccoli, onion, garlic, sweet pepper, mushroom, carrot....
White wine as a liquid.....


----------



## Steve

I missed a few days of posting my food..   Oh well !!!!

Tonight (Wednesday, New Years Eve) I will be making us a meat loaf for supper.. 
I know I should be doing something special, but this is what we both enjoy eating, so why not... 
We are staying at home anyway and it is a little nippy out (-33c) .......

This will be the last time I will be posting this year......


----------



## rkunsaw

I took another container of unstuffed pepper casserole from the freezer for todays meal. Tomorrow we'll have hog jowl, peas, greens and cornbread. I think I'll make another sweet potato pie too.

I've covered our last meal of 2014 and the first meal of 2015.


----------

